# $10 preps



## kejmack

Okay, we are running out of time here. I know there are a lot of people on this forum who do not have much money to prep. So, it would be great if everyone could post the preps they have that cost less than $10.

I am posting my rocket stove. I used 20 bricks. The man in the video uses 16. It is so efficient that you can boil water using only twigs, dry grass or leaves.






Using this stove, you do not need to have cords of wood like you would need with a woodstove. You don't have to be dependent on propane or any other fuel. It produces very little smoke which is important for OPSEC.


----------



## kejmack

Free hardwood for fires...get pallets and cut them up.
Free 5 gallon food safe buckets....check with bakeries.


----------



## Davarm

A free build-it yourself Solar Fire Starter. Made from a burned out Flood Light. To go with that, Dryer Lint as tender, also free.

Gypsysue's Super Cat Alcohol Stove - Free and it works great.

Milk and vinegar jugs for water storage with "Heat Shrink" over the lids to seal them tight. Heat shrink, a few bucks at Radio Shack(or electrical supply) and enough to seal dozens of jugs.

Rock Salt(water softner), a 40 pound bag for around 5 bucks, 1 bag pretty much all you need for a looong time if you Cure, Pickle or Can.


----------



## Jimmy24

Thanks for posting. Very good info.

Jimmy


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Watch them pallets. Some been treated with chemicals fer bugs an ya never sure what was hauled on em that leaked an soaked inta the wood. Some that stuff be nasty when ya burn it.


----------



## Magus

I'm making one out of scrap steel.


----------



## goshengirl

You can also check craigslist for free firewood. Sometimes people will ask to have a tree cut down in exchange for you hauling keeping the wood. We do it all the time for really nice hardwoods. We have a couple acres of woods ourselves, but this way we don't have to dip into our own resources yet - it's a win-win.


This is a good time of year to check the clearance section in the garden centers of the big box stores. Never know when you'll find a great price on edibles (blueberry bushes, raspberries, even fruit trees). Last year I picked up semi-dwarf plum trees at Lowe's for $5 a piece. They look great in our orchard.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

I'm thinkin heavy wall stove pipe an a metal 5 gallon can from the body shop.

Also thinin bout the #10 can size fer campin.


----------



## kejmack

Goshengirl's post reminded me that this is a good time to get seeds on clearance. You can get a lot of seeds for less than $10.


----------



## Sentry18

Some police departments will dispose of minor evidence by having a large garbage truck pick the stuff up and take it back to the dump. I was at our local dump when a truck pulled in, dropped it's load and left. I walked over to see what it was and there were several dozen liquor bottles (I mean several dozen) that were still full & sealed. I presume they were evidence for underage possession charges or purchase from licensing stings. Either way I got several bottles of alcohol for nothing. Could have more but I stuck to the clear and brown alcohols. And just for your info, I don't drink. So no worries about me using it up before I need it!

I don't remember where I got this, probably from one of you fine people. But I tried it camping this summer and was impressed with how well it worked.


----------



## katen

Mini solar path lights (plastic ones on a plastic stake) they are only a buck at Walmart. Won't produce a whole bunch of light but would work perfect as little kid night lights. Bulbs are led so I'm sure they will last quite awhile


----------



## NooB2ItAll

I found a large A.L.I.C.E. pack with frame, in excellent condition today for 20$ at a gun show. So now I have a real BoB.


----------



## DJgang

Plastic tarps, can ways string them up somewhere to catch rain water.

Those emergency blankets, at least one for each person, winter is coming on.


----------



## tugboats

Do not laugh. One of the greatest, extremely low cost, preps that we have is a pencil sharpener. You can get 4 for a dollar at the dollar stores. We have one in each of our bags. You can sharpen a pencil but why use something for the intended purpose. 

We use them to make extemely small wood shavings for fire starting. Even wet twigs have dry wood inside if you whittle off the wet bark. This works out so well for us that I would not consider an outing without one.

Some of the best fire starters we have used has been pencil shavings from the school my son attends. Mixed with some bees wax it will almost start water on fire.

Tugs


----------



## JayJay

tugboats said:


> Do not laugh. One of the greatest, extremely low cost, preps that we have is a pencil sharpener. You can get 4 for a dollar at the dollar stores. We have one in each of our bags. You can sharpen a pencil but why use something for the intended purpose.
> 
> We use them to make extemely small wood shavings for fire starting. Even wet twigs have dry wood inside if you whittle off the wet bark. This works out so well for us that I would not consider an outing without one.
> 
> Some of the best fire starters we have used has been pencil shavings from the school my son attends. Mixed with some bees wax it will almost start water on fire.
> 
> Tugs


I'm not laughing..and for those laughing at this?? Just don't get those extra brooms either!! 
I have 4 and getting more!!:dunno:


----------



## HoppeEL4

Love the videos and the idea of using pencil sharpeners to make shavings with. Like the idea of the Swedish torch, I have also seen a video on the one dug down into the ground. The bricks are great for those emergency situations where hiding your fire does not matter, but if I had to hide the fire I would dig to make the underground cooker.

Let's see, my cheapest thing? My salvage goods stores. I mean, I am still in the beginning stages of getting stuff going, and this is my favorite stock up place. I can spend $10 and actually come out with about $60 worth, or more depending on how low they went to move something out the door.

Tarps of course, those are so incredibly useful. We went camping about a month ago to the Oregon Coast. August mind you, but a storm had rolled in where we were (it was a campground right at the beach along a mountain head, and it settled in. Not knowing this, we drove two hours and came into a heavy mist, that turned into a rain with high winds. While we waited for our son and his girlfriend to show up we tried to set up. We did but tents were blowing around. Our son showed up he got out his tarp and metal stakes, his girlfriend got out her yarn from knitting and they pulled the tarp up behind those two 8x8 tents, looped yard through the grommets, staked it down and the tents were secured and also a little more waterproofed from behind. Then the storm passed that night, oh well, that yarn came in handy and held up too.

Hey theres my less than $10, yarn. Keep it handy.LOL


----------



## Caribou

Take an empty glass jar with a good plastic or metal lid. Make it into an emergency candle. Once it has cooled place a book of matches on top and tighten the lid.


----------



## stayingthegame

cheap 100% cotton cloth. from old sheets, cheap sheets, or fabric store. Hancock's had 100% percent cotton on sale for 1.07 a yard with coupon. good for making clothes or using to strain something, making tea bags.....


----------



## Boris

if you drink soda water or bottled tea, save the bottles for water storage. be sure to wash them out good though.


----------



## Freyadog

Magus said:


> I'm making one out of scrap steel.


Interesting because Thumper has loads of scrap steal. Could ya give us a play by play?


----------



## Freyadog

stayingthegame said:


> cheap 100% cotton cloth. from old sheets, cheap sheets, or fabric store. Hancock's had 100% percent cotton on sale for 1.07 a yard with coupon. good for making clothes or using to strain something, making tea bags.....


I lucked out a couple of years ago. A widower was selling off extra stuff and I was able to buy 4 large boxes of sheets, pillow cases etc. all for 10$.

I also use them for making bayleaf bags for my dry stuffs in the kitchen. Also in the winter we hang heavy quilts on the walls that are on the north side of the house. Helps them not to be so cold.


----------



## HoppeEL4

Broiler chicks....I know at the end of summer, near fall, a local feed store here has a big chick bonanza and sells them for .99 cents each. Get yourself 10 of them, less than $10, cage them and feed them for 8 weeks and you have some nice fat chickens. Take them to the processors, or diy process them yourselves and you have 10 - 20 meals.

Egg layers as chicks usually go for about $3 apiece, and they are long term preps because you will keep getting eggs from them for up to 4 years. Feed them and house them and they will give you eggs in return.

Craiglist freebie site. Lots of useful items being given away all the time, I am sure in every corner of the nation. Of course furniture for free is common, but also have seen people giving away tools. Lots of free windows, which if framed out can be used to make a greenhouse (I have wanted to do this). Free scrap lumber from things tore down. Free metal sheds (metal can be re-used for other stuff), sometimes free roosters (think free stewing bird). Free camping gear...the list seems endless what I have seen offered up.


----------



## invision

Boris said:


> if you drink soda water or bottled tea, save the bottles for water storage. be sure to wash them out good though.


Yep, that is what I do, i now have water stacked from floor to ceiling with 2 liter bottles... Washing them is SOOOoooo much fun, but worth the effort!


----------



## milfordmarty

Our library has an annual book sale. You can take whatever you want for a donation. I think most libraries do something similar. We always find lots of great books for the kids as well as cookbooks, gardening books etc.


----------



## katen

milfordmarty said:


> Our library has an annual book sale. You can take whatever you want for a donation. I think most libraries do something similar. We always find lots of great books for the kids as well as cookbooks, gardening books etc.


Somewhere in the back of my mind I knew this but have forgotten about it over the years. Thanks for a memory jog. Note to self: check library website for upcoming events!


----------



## kyhoti

The first thing that came to mind for me was "food". Whats the most calories coupled with ease of preparation/storage for $10? Only one thing comes to mind: Ramen. Depending on your area, these noodles can be had for 6-10 for a buck. That means 60-100 noodle packs for ten bucks. At 6 packs/day, thats over 2,000 calories/day, so 60 packs is ten days worth. Is it healthy? Nope. Can you live on it for short periods of time? You bet. Its quick to cook, easy to make under stress, and easy to stack by the case in the bottom of a closet or under the bed. And, while this may cause some of you to mentally gag, these noodles can be eaten raw, as in "crunch-crunch" without cooking. 

The next best thing, compared to ramen, is angelhair pasta. Why angel-hair? Its the fastest cooking time of the regular pastas. A one pound box can be had for around a buck, has about 1,600 calories and avoids some of the nastier side affects of the ramen plan. With a salvaged tin can and some twigs, boiling enough water to cook angel-hair is pretty simple. It takes a lot less water to cook than it says on the side of the box, for sure. Now this wont have the flavor that ramen will, but if you're savvy, mix up buying ramen and angel-hair. Use half the ramen seasoning when cooking ramen, use the other half on your angel-hair. Not perfect by any stretch of the imagination, but better than crunching on tree bark and dirt.


----------



## invision

kyhoti said:


> The first thing that came to mind for me was "food". Whats the most calories coupled with ease of preparation/storage for $10? Only one thing comes to mind: Ramen. Depending on your area, these noodles can be had for 6-10 for a buck. That means 60-100 noodle packs for ten bucks. At 6 packs/day, thats over 2,000 calories/day, so 60 packs is ten days worth. Is it healthy? Nope. Can you live on it for short periods of time? You bet. Its quick to cook, easy to make under stress, and easy to stack by the case in the bottom of a closet or under the bed. And, while this may cause some of you to mentally gag, these noodles can be eaten raw, as in "crunch-crunch" without cooking.
> 
> The next best thing, compared to ramen, is angelhair pasta. Why angel-hair? Its the fastest cooking time of the regular pastas. A one pound box can be had for around a buck, has about 1,600 calories and avoids some of the nastier side affects of the ramen plan. With a salvaged tin can and some twigs, boiling enough water to cook angel-hair is pretty simple. It takes a lot less water to cook than it says on the side of the box, for sure. Now this wont have the flavor that ramen will, but if you're savvy, mix up buying ramen and angel-hair. Use half the ramen seasoning when cooking ramen, use the other half on your angel-hair. Not perfect by any stretch of the imagination, but better than crunching on tree bark and dirt.


Now this is just a question, but couldn't a vitamin pack help you get what's missing with eating just ramen and angel hair pasta?


----------



## kyhoti

While a vitamin supplement can help, the main thing lacking in noodle plan is protein. Protein is expensive, and harder to store than carbs. The cheapest protein is beans, IMO, and if you get them dry, while cheap, they are a fuel-hog to prepare. Canned, easier to prepare (can even eat cold like I'm doing for lunch today), but heavy and bulky to store. 

There is no substitute for real, fresh food. Barring access to that, which I think is in the spirit of the OP, is why I've listed this $10 prep. I will say that the only ramen in my stores is b/c the kids like 'em, so they get them as a treat when grilled chicken, mashed potatoes and corn gets to be too boring. I would have subbed in mac 'n' cheese, but w/o butter & milk, its just too nasty. 

As a side thought, these low-price noodles could serve as a hedge for the better prepared, just in case of unexpected visitors. They may not like eating ramen, but at least they won't be tearing through your nitro-packed buckets o' goodies. And they may just head out sooner if the eatin' is poor! It has worked for me in normal times with some of my idiot couch-surfing "friends". YMMV.


----------



## HoppeEL4

Good idea on offering up ramen as "this is all I have" thing to make people move on.

However, I have made some good things with ramen. Partially cook these, maybe 1 1/2 to 2 minutes tops, drain, rinse in cool water. Let "drip dry" in collander. In a frying pan with some oil (I like sesame oil) pan, add about 2-3 cups raw thin sliced cabbage, thin sliced onions as much as wanted. Let saute till cabbage is tender. Add ramen and about 2 cups of bean sprouts (you know the stir fry kind), some soy sauce, not a huge amount, heat till bean sprout tips become transluscent a little. If you are feeling creative, you can add some julienned carrots with the cabbage. Quick veggie chow mein. Add some chopped scallions on top.

Then, I also can make a good soup with it. Add some julienned carrots in a pan of water, about 2 1/2 cups and cook. Cook till tender, in 2 cups of the vegetable water add your ramen pak and its seasoning. If you have some add leftover chicken. Again top with scallions...very good for the price.


----------



## DJgang

As for beans being a fuel hog, yes they can be but....

If you have a hand grain mill, you could grind beans into flour and add them to the ramen noodles and get some protein. 

Or add some canned chicken. I found at Sam's their canned chicken, five big can, not those tiny one but a little larger for 9.98.


----------



## -JohnD-

HoppeEL4 said:


> Good idea on offering up ramen as "this is all I have" thing to make people move on.
> 
> However, I have made some good things with ramen. Partially cook these, maybe 1 1/2 to 2 minutes tops, drain, rinse in cool water. Let "drip dry" in collander. In a frying pan with some oil (I like sesame oil) pan, add about 2-3 cups raw thin sliced cabbage, thin sliced onions as much as wanted. Let saute till cabbage is tender. Add ramen and about 2 cups of bean sprouts (you know the stir fry kind), some soy sauce, not a huge amount, heat till bean sprout tips become transluscent a little. If you are feeling creative, you can add some julienned carrots with the cabbage. Quick veggie chow mein. Add some chopped scallions on top.
> 
> Then, I also can make a good soup with it. Add some julienned carrots in a pan of water, about 2 1/2 cups and cook. Cook till tender, in 2 cups of the vegetable water add your ramen pak and its seasoning. If you have some add leftover chicken. Again top with scallions...very good for the price.


Another good trick is to use a ground meat and brown it with the flavor packet and then add that to the cooked noodles.


----------



## invision

HoppeEL4 said:


> Good idea on offering up ramen as "this is all I have" thing to make people move on.
> 
> However, I have made some good things with ramen. Partially cook these, maybe 1 1/2 to 2 minutes tops, drain, rinse in cool water. Let "drip dry" in collander. In a frying pan with some oil (I like sesame oil) pan, add about 2-3 cups raw thin sliced cabbage, thin sliced onions as much as wanted. Let saute till cabbage is tender. Add ramen and about 2 cups of bean sprouts (you know the stir fry kind), some soy sauce, not a huge amount, heat till bean sprout tips become transluscent a little. If you are feeling creative, you can add some julienned carrots with the cabbage. Quick veggie chow mein. Add some chopped scallions on top.


That sounds delicious - add some chicken or shrimp too. Yum.


----------



## zombieresponder

kyhoti said:


> While a vitamin supplement can help, the main thing lacking in noodle plan is protein. Protein is expensive, and harder to store than carbs. The cheapest protein is beans, IMO, and if you get them dry, while cheap, they are a fuel-hog to prepare. Canned, easier to prepare (can even eat cold like I'm doing for lunch today), but heavy and bulky to store.
> 
> There is no substitute for real, fresh food. Barring access to that, which I think is in the spirit of the OP, is why I've listed this $10 prep. I will say that the only ramen in my stores is b/c the kids like 'em, so they get them as a treat when grilled chicken, mashed potatoes and corn gets to be too boring. I would have subbed in mac 'n' cheese, but w/o butter & milk, its just too nasty.
> 
> As a side thought, these low-price noodles could serve as a hedge for the better prepared, just in case of unexpected visitors. They may not like eating ramen, but at least they won't be tearing through your nitro-packed buckets o' goodies. And they may just head out sooner if the eatin' is poor! It has worked for me in normal times with some of my idiot couch-surfing "friends". YMMV.


A solar oven should negate the fuel issue with beans.

Dryer lint is pretty much free, might as well make use of it for firestarter material, though I'm sure everyone here probably already knows that. Old cotton clothing can be made into charcloth for firestarter too. Another use would be cleaning rags.

If you catch the tree trimming guys, they'll usually dump all the wood chips you want for free. Our local city disposal site will give you wood for free too, either chipped or solid, might check into that in your area.

Hmm...small engines... Lots of times people set "non running" mowers, weed eaters, etc. out to be hauled off. You'll see ads in the paper or on craigslist for the same. A lot of these will run just fine with a new air filter, fresh gas, and a $5 carb kit. Use 'em to power water pumps, generator heads, etc.. If nothing else, you can haul it to the scrap yard and get a few bucks.

P38 can openers.. Stash them everywhere.

Water. IIRC, it's still under a dollar a gallon.

Calcium Hypoclorate, AKA pool shock. Usually $3-$4 for a bag(be sure it's at least 70% calcium hypoclorate with *no algaecides or fungicides*). What's this for you ask? http://water.epa.gov/drink/emerprep/emergencydisinfection.cfm Read the directions there carefully....that small bag is enough to disinfect a _lot_ of water. Shelf life is more or less indefinite, unlike liquid bleach which is only good for a short time.

Peanut butter. Cheap and calorie dense.

Rice

Beans

Pasta

Drink mixes(gatorade, lemonade, etc.). Plain water gets old after a while, plus it will help disguise the taste from chlorine or iodine water treatment.

Sewing needles, thread, etc.

Cravat bandages and israeli battle dressings.

paracord


----------



## kyhoti

I like the solar oven idea, especially if you make it from scratch with reclaimed (maybe even free) materials. I'm pretty sure theres at least one thread about building that and/or a haybox oven.


----------



## -JohnD-

"Sewing needles, thread, etc."
For those of us that have a hard time seeing to thread needles I found the "one second needles" with a sewing kit for 7.00.


----------



## timmie

my friend and i just got 3 large bags of material and yarn and lots of other stuff . her neighbor is cleaning out her grandmothers sewing room and was going to trash it. she was also promised more to come. looks like we will be making lots of quilts and other crafts thiis winter.


----------



## Davarm

kyhoti said:


> I like the solar oven idea, especially if you make it from scratch with reclaimed (maybe even free) materials. I'm pretty sure theres at least one thread about building that and/or a haybox oven.


Last year while experimenting with solar cooking, I made a "Solar Oven" out of cardboard and aluminum foil. Got temps up to 300 degrees and it baked cornbread nicely. My first attempt at making a solar cooker was years ago and I cooked bacon and eggs for my daughters one day, they were amazed, the three of them were all under 10 years old though but amazed all the same.

On the haybox, have experimented with that also, I used 2 number 10 cans painted black with a 1/2 gallon jar fitted inside and it uses expandable foam as an insulator. I have only experimented with it and not perfected but the one I have now works pretty well.

Both of the above items were "Dirt Cheap" to make and would be very useful when no power or utilities are available.


----------



## JayJay

invision said:


> Yep, that is what I do, i now have water stacked from floor to ceiling with 2 liter bottles... Washing them is SOOOoooo much fun, but worth the effort!


I have my 2 liter bottles of rice in between the stacked cases of vegetables in a closet--works great.:2thumb:
How high the cases of veggies are determines how high the bottles can be stacked.
Also, a used, cheap, yard sale firewood log holder can be used to hold 2 liters.


----------



## Caribou

I just picked up three one pound canned hams for $10. One of those will flavor a lot of beans.

I don't worry too much about the energy for cooking beans. I'll build a jet stove if I have to. A pressure cooker will also reduce the amount of time necessary to cook most anything. 

Any left over protein can be added to your ramen or pasta. Onion, green onion, vegetables, meat, fish, fowl, can be added to your ramen to flavor it. You may want to feed someone you don't want to chase off.

A case of new pint canning jars w/rings and lids $8.65, you should be able to beat this at a garage sale or thrift store.


----------



## zombieresponder

Caribou said:


> I just picked up three one pound canned hams for $10. One of those will flavor a lot of beans.
> 
> I don't worry too much about the energy for cooking beans. I'll build a jet stove if I have to. A pressure cooker will also reduce the amount of time necessary to cook most anything.
> 
> Any left over protein can be added to your ramen or pasta. Onion, green onion, vegetables, meat, fish, fowl, can be added to your ramen to flavor it. You may want to feed someone you don't want to chase off.
> 
> A case of new pint canning jars w/rings and lids $8.65, you should be able to beat this at a garage sale or thrift store.


Pressure cooker = pure win. I can cook an excellent roast in 45 minutes with a pressure cooker versus a few hours to get the same results by slow roasting.


----------



## Dakine

DJgang said:


> As for beans being a fuel hog, yes they can be but....
> 
> If you have a hand grain mill, you could grind beans into flour and add them to the ramen noodles and get some protein.
> 
> Or add some canned chicken. I found at Sam's their canned chicken, five big can, not those tiny one but a little larger for 9.98.


uhm wut???

grinding beans into flour? please elaborate... LOTS!!! 

If I can make bean flour then I can use that in bread? how does that taste?

If this is true I think the country harvest grain mill just moved into #1 position ahead of the 21 qt All American on my to buy list next payday.

Beans grow from... beans. right? Every bean is a seed? So if i have 100 lbs of store bought beans do I have 100 lbs of food and future crops?


----------



## cengasser

We has an old aladdin lamp we cleaned up and repairs. We also bought a couple of smaller ones at Wally world for about $8.
Heavy plastic drop cloths, and ponchos.


----------



## DJgang

Dakine said:


> uhm wut???
> 
> grinding beans into flour? please elaborate... LOTS!!!
> 
> If I can make bean flour then I can use that in bread? how does that taste?
> 
> If this is true I think the country harvest grain mill just moved into #1 position ahead of the 21 qt All American on my to buy list next payday.
> 
> Beans grow from... beans. right? Every bean is a seed? So if i have 100 lbs of store bought beans do I have 100 lbs of food and future crops?


'Flour' as in a powder. I'm sorry I think that I may have confused you on this.

My family doesn't care for beans at all. I dehydrate canned garbanzo beans and add them to numerous things, soups and sauces. Adds protein and they have no idea. You can do the same with dry beans. Grind up and add to soups and sauces. It's my sneeky way and I wanted to share.

Do not grind up dry beans until ready to use them. Like do not grind up a huge amount and store, it looses nutritionally.

As far as your stored beans being seeds, I'm not too sure. Sure they would sprout, but would they produce, I doubt it. We are dealing with too many hybrids nowadays. You've got to use heirloom seeds, then you save seeds from the produce.

I'll try to find something for you to read on both.


----------



## kyhoti

I've tried growing beans from my food stocks and the results were craptacular at best. They sprouted beautifully, which got me excited. They grew in garden, flowered and about 10% of those blooms became pods, as opposed to my peas (from seed stock) where every bloom turned into a pod. The bean pods usually had exactly ONE bean per pod that developed, with 2-3 others that never "grew up". So for every bean planted, after about six weeks, I got back about 4 beans. Not a great return on labor investment IMO.

As to the previously mentioned addition of garbanzos, what a fantastic and cheap way to augment a carb-rich diet. They are so bland that they adopt the flavor of whatever you put them in, and with a little olive oil and garlic, you get yummy hummus! Much much better than the worm-farming post from several months ago <eewww>!


----------



## HoppeEL4

Dakine, actually certain beans are used as a flour in gluten free baking. However, they do not have the gluten as with wheat in order to make a yeast bread, so then you have to add other things such as xantham gum to get that effect. Since you probably don't have to eat gluten free, I suggest as Djang said, use in soups to thicken and add nutrients. 

I would think the bean flour could also be used if you needed to stretch moist dog or cat food? Mix it in for some added protein while stretching you pets food supply...something that I suppose I plan to look up (should dogs eat bean flour, or should cats or can they eat bean flour?).


----------



## Magus

Freyadog said:


> Interesting because Thumper has loads of scrap steal. Could ya give us a play by play?


Sure, still need some 2" pipe[I'm making the Asian version]pix when I scav some.


----------



## NooB2ItAll

Scored big today! 6 55 gallon plastic drums with removable lids for FREE!!! Not food grade and need a good scrubbing but I got all kinds of uses for em


----------



## Davarm

ON the store bought beans for seeds, certain verities can be grown successfully, Pintos, Lima and Navy beans are what we grew when I was a kid. Beans are largely self pollinating and unless they are crossed in the field by pollinators, they shouldl produce. Pinto Beans make some of the best tasting green beans, they have to be picked young or they get very stringy. The big problem with them though, is many beans bought from the stores are old and have not been stored for planting so they may be "dead" as seed stock. With Pinto's the lighter the color, generally the newer they are and will have a better chance of growing.



Dakine said:


> Beans grow from... beans. right? Every bean is a seed? So if i have 100 lbs of store bought beans do I have 100 lbs of food and future crops?





DJgang said:


> 'Flour' as in a powder. I'm sorry I think that I may have confused you on this.
> 
> My family doesn't care for beans at all. I dehydrate canned garbanzo beans and add them to numerous things, soups and sauces. Adds protein and they have no idea. You can do the same with dry beans. Grind up and add to soups and sauces. It's my sneeky way and I wanted to share.
> 
> Do not grind up dry beans until ready to use them. Like do not grind up a huge amount and store, it looses nutritionally.
> 
> As far as your stored beans being seeds, I'm not too sure. Sure they would sprout, but would they produce, I doubt it. We are dealing with too many hybrids nowadays. You've got to use heirloom seeds, then you save seeds from the produce.
> 
> I'll try to find something for you to read on both.


I have also ground beans to powder and cooked it down into soup, pretty good.

I have ground dehydrated cooked pinto beans and added it to cornbread batter. Its pretty interesting, not sure I would want a steady diet of it though. In a time when not much else is available, it would make a good stand alone meal that you could survive on.


----------



## DJgang

Exactly what I was thinking and why I originally mentioned in this thread. Someone mentioned Raman noodles, like eating lots of them and how beans take a lot of fuel to cook....well problem solved in a true shtf situation, grind some beans and add to noodles. Probably won't taste too good, but would add nutritional value without having to cook forever.

I only store pintos for survival. I know you shouldnt store what you do not eat, but they are such a cheap survival food. And my parents eat them... So I've been pulling out some for them occasionally, even going ahead and canning them. Quick meal for them.


----------



## DJgang

NooB2ItAll said:


> Scored big today! 6 55 gallon plastic drums with removable lids for FREE!!! Not food grade and need a good scrubbing but I got all kinds of uses for em


Wow! That's great! I'm thinking rain barrels for watering garden and plants?

What ideas you got? I would love to hear.


----------



## Davarm

DJgang said:


> Exactly what I was thinking and why I originally mentioned in this thread. Someone mentioned Raman noodles, like eating lots of them and how beans take a lot of fuel to cook....well problem solved in a true shtf situation, grind some beans and add to noodles. Probably won't taste too good, but would add nutritional value without having to cook forever.
> 
> I only store pintos for survival. I know you shouldnt store what you do not eat, but they are such a cheap survival food. And my parents eat them... So I've been pulling out some for them occasionally, even going ahead and canning them. Quick meal for them.


We eat a lot of beans and when I cook a pot, I always make extra and can the left overs. May not make for good company in cramped quarters but at least you wont be hungry.


----------



## NooB2ItAll

Rain barrels is on the list, we have 2 already but always room for more. Other ideas: 
1. Buying chicken feed while it's still reasonable and storing it in the drums to keep the furry critters out
2. Compost tumbler
3. An on the property cache ( not looking forward to digging that hole lol)
4. A grey water catch 
5. Food storage. Still researching this. Looking into taking Mylar blankets and making a large bag to kind of line the inside then fill. If that doesn't work out I can always put packaged goods in them to keep furry critters out. That way I could store things in the garage without worry of mice/rats and make room in my storage room
6. Kerosene/ gasoline storage (short term)
7. Fill with sand to store fall fruits and veggies
8. Extra clothes and blanket storage

We are lucky enough to live at our BOL so we are always in search of ways to store the things that mice will chew up along with making room in our storage room.
I would love to hear ideas from everybody else!


----------



## -JohnD-

NooB2ItAll said:


> Rain barrels is on the list, we have 2 already but always room for more. Other ideas:
> 1. Buying chicken feed while it's still reasonable and storing it in the drums to keep the furry critters out
> 2. Compost tumbler
> 3. An on the property cache ( not looking forward to digging that hole lol)
> 4. A grey water catch
> 5. Food storage. Still researching this. Looking into taking Mylar blankets and making a large bag to kind of line the inside then fill. If that doesn't work out I can always put packaged goods in them to keep furry critters out. That way I could store things in the garage without worry of mice/rats and make room in my storage room
> 6. Kerosene/ gasoline storage (short term)
> 7. Fill with sand to store fall fruits and veggies
> 8. Extra clothes and blanket storage
> 
> We are lucky enough to live at our BOL so we are always in search of ways to store the things that mice will chew up along with making room in our storage room.
> I would love to hear ideas from everybody else!


Depending on what was in the drums you might run into some problems. Storing food (human or animal feed) I would suggest trying to find drum liners.. http://www.interplas.com/poly-bags-drum-liners/DLDRUM LINER
that are food grade a google search will turn up plenty more but they are cost prohibitive unless bought in bulk. If you have a food processing plant in your area you might see if someone you know that works there might get you a couple. Storing fabrics I would suggest pacing them in an airtight package. I have stored clothes in "clean" used drums only to pull them out and find they had been discolored and they are in tied up trash bags.


----------



## LincTex

NooB2ItAll said:


> 1. Buying chicken feed while it's still reasonable and storing it in the drums to keep the furry critters out


I have bigger problems with little bugs getting in it


----------



## NooB2ItAll

Yeah I'm researching the drum liners and will probably pick some up.
As for clothes I guess its time for some vacuum space bags then


----------



## NooB2ItAll

Eh that's just added protein for the chickens


----------



## HoppeEL4

Had troubles getting photos to upload...hope this worked.

Ok, so the title of this is not necessarily "$10 Preps", but I wanted to show what kind of products and what kind of prices I have been able to get at this grocery discount/salvaged goods store. I spent $33.40 on this. Name brands, some of it is for current use (cereal, rice cakes), but rest will store well. The cans of soup, Cheddar Cheese, normally goes for about $1.50 a can in the grocery stores, I got for .55 cents. Bean and Bacon soup, over $1.00 a can lately, got for .45 cents a can. The juices were all gotten for $1.35 each and average about $2.50 each. Best deal was applesauce, 3 jars for $1.00!!!!


----------



## neldarez

Dakine said:


> uhm wut???
> 
> grinding beans into flour? please elaborate... LOTS!!!
> 
> If I can make bean flour then I can use that in bread? how does that taste?
> 
> If this is true I think the country harvest grain mill just moved into #1 position ahead of the 21 qt All American on my to buy list next payday.
> 
> Beans grow from... beans. right? Every bean is a seed? So if i have 100 lbs of store bought beans do I have 100 lbs of food and future crops?


I bought a book that is only about ground beans......its called "country Beans" by Rita Bingham, How to cook dry beans in only 3 minutes.


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> We eat a lot of beans and when I cook a pot, I always make extra and can the left overs. May not make for good company in cramped quarters but at least you wont be hungry.


Like pinto beans or something like that? Do you put ham in the beans? If so, do you then have to can it like meat? I'm asking questions again....feeling an uneasiness that I need to pick up the pace a bit..........


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> I bought a book that is only about ground beans......its called "country Beans" by Rita Bingham, How to cook dry beans in only 3 minutes.


I just looked up the book, gonna get it.

Thanks Ms Nelda for the heads up on that one.:2thumb:


----------



## zombieresponder

NooB2ItAll said:


> Rain barrels is on the list, we have 2 already but always room for more. Other ideas:
> 1. Buying chicken feed while it's still reasonable and storing it in the drums to keep the furry critters out
> 2. Compost tumbler
> 3. An on the property cache ( not looking forward to digging that hole lol)
> 4. A grey water catch
> 5. Food storage. Still researching this. Looking into taking Mylar blankets and making a large bag to kind of line the inside then fill. If that doesn't work out I can always put packaged goods in them to keep furry critters out. That way I could store things in the garage without worry of mice/rats and make room in my storage room
> 6. Kerosene/ gasoline storage (short term)
> 7. Fill with sand to store fall fruits and veggies
> 8. Extra clothes and blanket storage
> 
> We are lucky enough to live at our BOL so we are always in search of ways to store the things that mice will chew up along with making room in our storage room.
> I would love to hear ideas from everybody else!


You can buy 55 gal drum size mylar bags in several different mil thicknesses.


----------



## kejmack

Dakine said:


> uhm wut???
> 
> grinding beans into flour? please elaborate... LOTS!!!


You can also grind acorns for flour.


----------



## kejmack

DJgang said:


> As for beans being a fuel hog,


That's why you build yourself the rocket stove for $10 first! Then you can cook your beans using twigs and dried grass. I can't believe how efficiently that thing burns.


----------



## zombieresponder

kejmack said:


> You can also grind acorns for flour.


Do you need to leech out the tannin first?

I was listening to a podcast this afternoon about various edibles and found out that you can also grind pine nuts for flour.


----------



## hiwall

many in the southwest grind mesquite into flour. it is pre-sweetened!


----------



## DJgang

kejmack said:


> That's why you build yourself the rocket stove for $10 first! Then you can cook your beans using twigs and dried grass. I can't believe how efficiently that thing burns.


I know! The kids and I made one out of plain 'ol cement blocks we had back here. It worked. No telling how well it would work if I built a better one, add some sand, etc.

Right now thinking about an outdoor kitchen. Build a rocket stove, maybe even two of them and an oven. Simple, under my deck...my deck is like 10 foot or more off the ground and is tinned underneath. I've got some great ideas, it's just a matter of material and physical labor!


----------



## DJgang

hiwall said:


> many in the southwest grind mesquite into flour. it is pre-sweetened!


Huh? Mesquite wood?

And OT, off topic but... What is that wood or tree rather that makes a very tough, very hard wood? Seems like I've heard about that? Am I remembering correctly?


----------



## Startingout-Blair

Hickory is pretty tough. Got a hickory cane


----------



## goshengirl

Osage Orange (aka Hedgerow)?


----------



## DJgang

goshengirl said:


> Osage Orange (aka Hedgerow)?


I think that's it! Does it only grow out west?

Off to look it up. I know it's off topic but when I get something in my head, I can't get it out, ha ha


----------



## hiwall

"Huh? Mesquite wood?"

Mesquite has seed pods that look just like green bean pods. many here use Mesquite flour. they have "parties" to get together to share a grinder and grind flour all day. the pods contain natural sweeteners. Mesquite trees often are just loaded with pods, more pods than leaves sometimes.


----------



## zombieresponder

DJgang said:


> Huh? Mesquite wood?
> 
> And OT, off topic but... What is that wood or tree rather that makes a very tough, very hard wood? Seems like I've heard about that? Am I remembering correctly?


Bois D'arc? I've seen chainsaws throwing sparks cutting green bois d'arc. After it seasons for a year or two, forget cutting it with anything....or driving a nail into it.


----------



## goshengirl

Bois d'arc is another name for osage orange.


----------



## cnsper

Ironwood. Bridges over in Oz and NZ that are over 100 years old. We wer driving 2x2 posts with a post driver.


----------



## JerryMac

I am propably jumping pages here, but one thing we buy, dollar store, toothbruses, toothpaste, deodorant....no, not an essential, but when you are already stocking, these are things some tend to forget. dish soap, dollar a bottle....hygeine is very important, and we have totes that are labeled as to what is in them, .....


----------



## kyhoti

Keeping clean is a priority. Ask folks from 3rd world areas, or that have been through disasters, just what was the biggest killer, and disease will top that list. When I explain it to new preppers, I ask them about the last family camping trip they went on. Even with showers at a fancy campground, most of them can identify with the dirt and random cuts/scrapes associated with "primitive" living. Then I ask them to imagine camping for a month or more. A few bottles of cheap soap and a spray bottle suddenly become as serious a prep item as some other "fancy" gear.


----------



## cengasser

I've been slowly stocking up on, ivory soap, antibacterial hand soap & dish soap, and hand sanitizer. We started a tote just for this type of stuff. 
I thought it could come in handy for dishes, bodies, and cleaning/sanitizing hands before tending someone's wounds. Maybe that would cut down on some infections.


----------



## HoppeEL4

I agree some of the best things to have in preps in cleaning and hygiene supplies. I won't argue with Dollar Store stuff, but watch out, I have often caught my husband buying lots of Dollar Store items and found that there can be plenty of other places you can find things like toothbrushes cheaper. The more money you save prepping, the more you can put away. Heck if you are a couponer, extreme coupon your way into a lot of preps.


----------



## kyhoti

I second the couponing idea. While you can get food fairly cheap during buy-1-get-1 sales using coupons, we have gotten consistent deals on non-food preps like dental and hygiene products using drug-store rewards points with coupons. Can you say "a tote full of tampax" for about a dime a box? Took a while, but we're set on stuff like that. Got a tote of disposable razors for about the same. When the totes filled up, we made up packets for womens and mens shelters in the area. Any crazy deals on food that we cant rotate, we donate to the food bank. Win-win.


----------



## kejmack

zombieresponder said:


> Do you need to leech out the tannin first?
> 
> I was listening to a podcast this afternoon about various edibles and found out that you can also grind pine nuts for flour.


Yes, we soak them to leech the tannin first. I didn't know about pine nuts. I will check that out.


----------



## questor

invision said:


> Yep, that is what I do, i now have water stacked from floor to ceiling with 2 liter bottles... Washing them is SOOOoooo much fun, but worth the effort!


did you put your 2 to 3 drops of bleach in each one ??


----------



## Boris

i read somewhere that if you do use tap water to fill your bottles, there is no need to to chlorinate the water, since it already is.


----------



## kejmack

Caribou said:


> Take an empty glass jar with a good plastic or metal lid. Make it into an emergency candle. Once it has cooled place a book of matches on top and tighten the lid.


Great prep idea. I made a bunch of these over the weekend using broken crayons. Thanks!


----------



## questor

Boris said:


> i read somewhere that if you do use tap water to fill your bottles, there is no need to to chlorinate the water, since it already is.


You are correct!
I misspoke.
did you fill your bottles through a tap filter, because I just read that tap filters can remove the chlorine from the water.


----------



## Kaytastrophy

I have a sav a lot grocery in my area and I found mac and chees dinners like the Kraft ones for .39 cents each. That means I could buy 25 of them for less than $10. That would be enough to feed small families for 25 meals and if you add home grown vegetables from your 10 cent packets of seeds you could have a fairly healthy diet. The mac and cheese could be dressed up with the tuna you can buy for 69 cent each and it would be better yet. If I bought 14 cans of tuna for less than $10 and 14 boxes of mac and cheese for $5.50 and 5lbs of carrots for $5 I would have a healthy 
14 meals with most of the protein, starch, vit. A and many other nutrients that my family would need for 14 meals for a grand total of $20.50. I think if I fed that to my family they could survive great for 2 weeks and it might be a great thing to help the people on food stamps to prepare for the future. You would of course have to can or dry your carrots to put them in storage. I also think that buying canning jars is a great prep item. I pay less than 8 dollars for a brand new case of them and I advertise for canning jars on Craigslist for canning jars any size for 5 dollars a dozen and have picked up about a hundred jars so far. So that gives me 2 cases of jars to can free or cheap vegetables, fruits, or meats that are on sale and saves me bundles. Also consider canning dried beans to make them have an easier prep time and not having to use water after a disaster. You can just open them and eat them or add them to rice or soup, etc.


----------



## Hopetobeready

Man, you people sure are smart. I am a 78 year old female taking care of a bed-fast spouse and can use all the ideas out there. Thanks for all the good tips. Things are looking bad and am trying to do what i can. God have mercy on us all.


----------



## Kaytastrophy

I suggest going to yard sales or thrift stores and buying white sheets. It doesn't matter if they have a few tears or stains as long as they can be torn into strips for bandages. Boil and bleach them and then dry them and roll them for bandages and put in your first aid supplies in food saver vaccum bags. They will be ready for bandaging when needed. I still would use sterile gauze directly on the wound and then use rolled sheet bandages for the outside bandaging. You can reuse if you take the time to wash, bleach and boil them again. They are great for broken ribs.


----------



## Grimm

Davarm said:


> A free build-it yourself Solar Fire Starter. Made from a burned out Flood Light. To go with that, Dryer Lint as tender, also free.
> 
> Gypsysue's Super Cat Alcohol Stove - Free and it works great.
> 
> Milk and vinegar jugs for water storage with "Heat Shrink" over the lids to seal them tight. Heat shrink, a few bucks at Radio Shack(or electrical supply) and enough to seal dozens of jugs.
> 
> Rock Salt(water softner), a 40 pound bag for around 5 bucks, 1 bag pretty much all you need for a looong time if you Cure, Pickle or Can.


You can make little fire logs with the dryer lint, paper mash and a bread pan. I shred junk mail printed on newsprint and add it to a bucket of water. Toss in your dryer lint. Use the bread pan as a mold and put the mash and lint in the pan to dry. Squeeze the extra water out of the mash before adding to the pan. You can toss it in your oven at 200 degrees to dry it faster but do you really have the time to watch it?!


----------



## kejmack

Cheap clothes washer if the grid goes down.... you need a drill with a 1/4" bit, a toilet plunger and a 5 gallon bucket with lid. Drill holes all the way around the toilet plunger so the water will be forced through as you move it up and down. On the bucket lid, drill out a hole large enough for the plunger handle. Place the plunger inside the bucket and put on the lid. Fill about a 1/3 of the way with water and add one or two clothing items at a time. Use the plunger to agitate. 

I have washed a couple loads of clothes this way for practice. I made a second bucket with plunger for rinse water. The hardest part is wringing out the clothes.


----------



## rushwiz

Like the plunger and bucket mini washer idea. Use a mop bucket and wringer to rinse and squeeze out water.


----------



## Salekdarling

kejmack said:


> Cheap clothes washer if the grid goes down.... you need a drill with a 1/4" bit, a toilet plunger and a 5 gallon bucket with lid. Drill holes all the way around the toilet plunger so the water will be forced through as you move it up and down. On the bucket lid, drill out a hole large enough for the plunger handle. Place the plunger inside the bucket and put on the lid. Fill about a 1/3 of the way with water and add one or two clothing items at a time. Use the plunger to agitate.
> 
> I have washed a couple loads of clothes this way for practice. I made a second bucket with plunger for rinse water. The hardest part is wringing out the clothes.





rushwiz said:


> Like the plunger and bucket mini washer idea. Use a mop bucket and wringer to rinse and squeeze out water.


Great ideas. I should pick up another plunger and keep it for that purpose. Bucket wringer though...not sure where'd I get one since I never see them outside of commercial business and restaurants.


----------



## JayJay

http://www.kmart.com/rubbermaid-reg...V043819541000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1

I haven't checked prices elsewhere--just know I saw one at Kmart one day shopping.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Rubbermaid-Professional-Plus-Mop-Bucket-with-Wringer-31qt/16879845
These butt holes never give prices now--what's the deal??

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Quickie-Manufacturing-20031-Ez-Glide-Bucket-With-Wringer-Each/21783625

Price listed on this item.


----------



## JayJay

Make paper logs...using a pvc pipe about 2 feet long, roll one sheet at a time overlapping each sheet.
When the pipe is about 2 inches thick, remove from pvc, put rubber bands around or packaging tape and store in a box.
Burn time is about 15 minutes for each. I have 10 so far, but I don't get papers, so relied on my neighbor--she no longer gets papers.


----------



## Grimm

JayJay said:


> Make paper logs...using a pvc pipe about 2 feet long, roll one sheet at a time overlapping each sheet.
> When the pipe is about 2 inches thick, remove from pvc, put rubber bands around or packaging tape and store in a box.
> Burn time is about 15 minutes for each. I have 10 so far, but I don't get papers, so relied on my neighbor--she no longer gets papers.


Save your junk mail. I use it for paper mash to make paper logs with dryer lint. You can also use old phone books. Sometimes the local market will give me the Sunday papers on Monday after the local couponer takes the coupon inserts.


----------



## goshengirl

What a great idea. I've been saving newspaper for paper mash, but I don't read it either so I don't have a whole lot (only what I get from my folks). I actually bought the log press from Lehman's (NOT a $10 prep, lol) - I need to give that log-making job to the kids...


----------



## Grimm

goshengirl said:


> What a great idea. I've been saving newspaper for paper mash, but I don't read it either so I don't have a whole lot (only what I get from my folks). I actually bought the log press from Lehman's (NOT a $10 prep, lol) - I need to give that log-making job to the kids...


I also save scrap paper from printing various things out. If I print out coupons I trim them to fit my wallet and put the trimmings in my paper box for later to use as mash. I have heard of people adding dry garden waste to the mash but I don't want to take anything from my worms. They love the grass and leaves with their normal egg shells and food scraps.


----------



## Grimm

It may not be ideal but if you are looking for a quick cheap way to get calories on your storage shelves hit up your local dollar store for top ramen. Our local dollar store sells it for 5 cents each. For $10 that is about 200 packs. Personally I can eat it raw without flavor but I like real food. 

Another cheap food is baby food. If your little one has outgrown jarred baby foods but you have a cupboard full rotate it into your food storage.  Baby food banana bread is the best!


----------



## pawpaw

Davarm said:


> We eat a lot of beans and when I cook a pot, I always make extra and can the left overs. May not make for good company in cramped quarters but at least you wont be hungry.


Not only are beans high in protein, but they're an excellent source of insoluble fiber - the kind you may need for regularity if your dietary habits undergo a huge shock, post-shtf....


----------



## Freyadog

Salekdarling said:


> Great ideas. I should pick up another plunger and keep it for that purpose. Bucket wringer though...not sure where'd I get one since I never see them outside of commercial business and restaurants.


Since wringers are running about 200$ or close to Thumper is going to nail a 2x4 to the side of the deck. I'll just wrap around it once and give it a really good twist. Thought of the janitorial buckets with wringer but as having a service years ago I think that the wringer would be too small for bibs and jeans.


----------



## kyhoti

Most wringers I've used handle jeans tight, mind you, but the buttons are a problem on some pants. The wringer will sometimes crack an aluminum rivet, especially as the rollers harden. If they're already hard rollers, you can still do o.k. as long as you squeeze everything except the buttons. If you got lots of buttons on those bibs, you're out of luck. Anybody ever try using a bicycle to spin a washing machine bucket? Been wasting to try it but the missus frowns at me when I tear up perfectly good appliances to test my "crackpot" theories!


----------



## OrganicSurvivalist

kejmack said:


> Okay, we are running out of time here. I know there are a lot of people on this forum who do not have much money to prep. So, it would be great if everyone could post the preps they have that cost less than $10.
> 
> I am posting my rocket stove. I used 20 bricks. The man in the video uses 16. It is so efficient that you can boil water using only twigs, dry grass or leaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using this stove, you do not need to have cords of wood like you would need with a woodstove. You don't have to be dependent on propane or any other fuel. It produces very little smoke which is important for OPSEC.


Fire bricks are quite different and way more expensive than regular bricks. If you check the price at Home Depot it's upwards of $50 - $60 dollars for the amount of bricks needed to make a rocket stove that are ok to use with fire....so I don't really think this is the best example of a $10 prep...a little misleading.


----------



## LongRider

LincTex said:


> I have bigger problems with little bugs getting in it


Just add DE like you would with any other grain to eliminate any possible insect infestation.


----------



## LincTex

OrganicSurvivalist said:


> Fire bricks are quite different and way more expensive than regular bricks....so I don't really think this is the best example of a $10 prep.


"Purpose built" firebricks are not necessary when making a rocket stove. Regular old red brick works, as well as the poured/formed concrete block "bricks"... as long as you cure them a bit slowly at first to let the excess water out.

I seriously doubt people building these things in third-world countries are using "firebrick". :scratch

I also notice many rocket stoves use a metal pipe surrounded by sand... if that's that case, you don't even need bricks! (if the sand layer is thick enough)


----------



## Grimm

kyhoti said:


> Most wringers I've used handle jeans tight, mind you, but the buttons are a problem on some pants. The wringer will sometimes crack an aluminum rivet, especially as the rollers harden. If they're already hard rollers, you can still do o.k. as long as you squeeze everything except the buttons. If you got lots of buttons on those bibs, you're out of luck. Anybody ever try using a bicycle to spin a washing machine bucket? Been wasting to try it but the missus frowns at me when I tear up perfectly good appliances to test my "crackpot" theories!


Check your local Craigslist free page for a washer. I see them all the time listed there and they all seem to have electrical issues so this may work out in your favor. If we had a pick up I'd grab one to turn into a hanging fire pit for 'camping'. My neighbors think we are big campers from all the low tech survival gear we have and test out. But then they can't take the time to walk down the hall to talk to each other and have 'texting thumbs'.


----------



## timmie

i bought 20 pounds of sugar for less than 10 dollars. that is a very good price in my area.


----------



## DJgang

timmie said:


> i bought 20 pounds of sugar for less than 10 dollars. that is a very good price in my area.


No joke!?!!!

Wow.


----------



## kejmack

OrganicSurvivalist said:


> Fire bricks are quite different and way more expensive than regular bricks. If you check the price at Home Depot it's upwards of $50 - $60 dollars for the amount of bricks needed to make a rocket stove that are ok to use with fire....so I don't really think this is the best example of a $10 prep...a little misleading.


I used regular bricks. It cost LESS than $10 for all. Not misleading anyone.


----------



## timmie

DJgang said:


> No joke!?!!!
> 
> Wow.


no joke. i'm going to get some more this evening when i get off work.


----------



## LincTex

timmie said:


> No joke. I'm going to get some more this evening when i get off work


What store?


----------



## Salekdarling

OrganicSurvivalist said:


> Fire bricks are quite different and way more expensive than regular bricks. If you check the price at Home Depot it's upwards of $50 - $60 dollars for the amount of bricks needed to make a rocket stove that are ok to use with fire....so I don't really think this is the best example of a $10 prep...a little misleading.


I have regular concrete blocks surround my fire pit at my parents house. They've been there for ten years. Sure they are just now falling apart, but I say ten years is a good deal for free concrete blocks.:2thumb:


----------



## timmie

LincTex said:


> What store?


piggly wiggly. no limit but my money is short right now.but seeing as today is the last day of the sale if they don't have it they will give me a rain check.


----------



## HoppeEL4

Organicsurvivalist, use all the free old chimney bricks you see being given away on Craiglist in Portland. Thats exactly what they are made for if using the landscape cement bricks is a concern for you. The other method is the Dakota fire pit, here's a Youtube video on one: 




However, Organicsurvivalist, you and I know the Dakota pit may not work here year round with all the rain Western Oregon gets, the fire would just not likely start as well, or you'd be digging in the mud.


----------



## aaronblue

*Sams Club for wringer*



JayJay said:


> http://www.kmart.com/rubbermaid-reg...V043819541000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1
> 
> I haven't checked prices elsewhere--just know I saw one at Kmart one day shopping.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Rubbermaid-Professional-Plus-Mop-Bucket-with-Wringer-31qt/16879845
> These butt holes never give prices now--what's the deal??
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Quickie-Manufacturing-20031-Ez-Glide-Bucket-With-Wringer-Each/21783625
> 
> Price listed on this item.


Easy source is Sams Club


----------



## Grimm

aaronblue said:


> Easy source is Sams Club


But you have to have a membership or know someone who does. Even cheaper would be Smart And Final.

Depending on where you live you can still buy clothes wringers. Someone makes them for the Amish...


----------



## zombieresponder

Grimm said:


> But you have to have a membership or know someone who does. Even cheaper would be Smart And Final.
> 
> Depending on where you live you can still buy clothes wringers. Someone makes them for the Amish...


I'm pretty sure I saw them on the Lehmans site. http://www.lehmans.com/


----------



## timmie

timmie said:


> piggly wiggly. no limit but my money is short right now.but seeing as today is the last day of the sale if they don't have it they will give me a rain check.


wound up getting another 28 pounds since it was in 4 pound bags. hubby gets some more jellies and jams to feed his enormous sweet tooth. and i get brownie points:kiss:


----------



## defaultCharacter

Boris said:


> if you drink soda water or bottled tea, save the bottles for water storage. be sure to wash them out good though.


I've been saving our plastic one gallon milk jugs with screw-on tops. After the milk is gone, I clean them out and fill 3/4 full of water and put them in the freezer.

In addition to storing extra water, if the power goes out, it'll help keep the freezer cold.

Note that these won't work for long-term storage if they aren't frozen; the jugs eventually deteriorate and crack, leaking water all over the place.


----------



## Grimm

defaultCharacter said:


> I've been saving our plastic one gallon milk jugs with screw-on tops. After the milk is gone, I clean them out and fill 3/4 full of water and put them in the freezer.
> 
> In addition to storing extra water, if the power goes out, it'll help keep the freezer cold.
> 
> Note that these won't work for long-term storage if they aren't frozen; the jugs eventually deteriorate and crack, leaking water all over the place.


Did you post this to another site? I saw the same thing on a food storage forum. This would be a great idea if we had a deep freezer. I might try this with smaller bottles in our second fridge/freezer in the garage.


----------



## questor

defaultCharacter said:


> I've been saving our plastic one gallon milk jugs with screw-on tops. After the milk is gone, I clean them out and fill 3/4 full of water and put them in the freezer.
> 
> In addition to storing extra water, if the power goes out, it'll help keep the freezer cold.
> 
> Note that these won't work for long-term storage if they aren't frozen; the jugs eventually deteriorate and crack, leaking water all over the place.


do you put the caps back on tight or a tad loose ??


----------



## kyhoti

If using jugs that once held milk, your water will not stay fresh, even having been in the freezer. The pores in the plastic, while small, are plenty large enough for residual milk and bacteria colonies that live in milk. Even bleaching the jugs will not cure this issue, as the interior surface of the jug is rough enough to harbor colonies through a round of bleaching! Bacteria can be very tough, and it only takes ONE single organism to spoil the party. Sure, growing from one bacterium would take a while, but the colonies grow exponentially, some with a generational period of under half an hour. Take 1, multiply it by 2. Now keep multiplying that answer by 2, do it 47 more times (thats the number of times the cells divide in 24 hours), and look at the ridiculously high number (281,474,976,710,656). Thats a whole lot of illness right there!


----------



## LincTex

kyhoti said:


> If using jugs that once held milk,....as the interior surface of the jug is rough enough to harbor colonies through a round of bleaching!


That is entirely a "worst possible case" scenario, and in practice I have not had such issues.

However, in the future I will add a couple of drops of bleach to the (already) chlorinated municipal water that goes in the jugs just to be on the safer side.


----------



## OrganicSurvivalist

kyhoti said:


> If using jugs that once held milk, your water will not stay fresh, even having been in the freezer. The pores in the plastic, while small, are plenty large enough for residual milk and bacteria colonies that live in milk. Even bleaching the jugs will not cure this issue, as the interior surface of the jug is rough enough to harbor colonies through a round of bleaching! Bacteria can be very tough, and it only takes ONE single organism to spoil the party. Sure, growing from one bacterium would take a while, but the colonies grow exponentially, some with a generational period of under half an hour. Take 1, multiply it by 2. Now keep multiplying that answer by 2, do it 47 more times (thats the number of times the cells divide in 24 hours), and look at the ridiculously high number (281,474,976,710,656). Thats a whole lot of illness right there!


You might want to check out this article on healthy ways to store water. It covers what kinds of containers you should and shouldn't use, covers what all the different types of plastic are and which ones are safe and which ones aren't. etc.... Here's the link: http://www.organicsurvivalistsite.com/water-purification-and-storage/healthy-ways-to-store-water


----------



## Grimm

Since there seems to be a lot of interest about how to wash your laundry when SHTF here is a cheap prep related to that...

A box of Eco Nuts. If you have never used Eco Nuts they are soap nuts. We have 4 boxes of them left over from washing our daughter's cloth diapers. I used them the whole time she had diaper booty before she was potty trained. They work wonders, are cheap since a box lasts about 90 loads for small boxes and don't have a heavy scent. I paid about $10 for 5 boxes when I bought online in bulk. You can find them all over for various prices so shop around.


----------



## brightstar

I have a new favorite cheap dinner to add to my prep to be rotated. The Betty Crocker home style bakes. $3.00 here in the Ingles and all it takes is a cup of water. Had the turkey and dressing tonight to see if our 3 year old liked it, and she devoured it. Our store carries 6 flavors right now. Figured for $10 we can have 3 dinners to "spice things up" if shtf.


----------



## DJgang

brightstar said:


> I have a new favorite cheap dinner to add to my prep to be rotated. The Betty Crocker home style bakes. $3.00 here in the Ingles and all it takes is a cup of water. Had the turkey and dressing tonight to see if our 3 year old liked it, and she devoured it. Our store carries 6 flavors right now. Figured for $10 we can have 3 dinners to "spice things up" if shtf.


Very interesting. Wonder if amazon sells them cheaper if you buy a case? So it has the meat in it as well? Heck that might be cheaper than mountain house and you can just seal them up in your own mylars. Interesting....how's the sodium? It's something you wouldn't want to eat every single day by every once in awhile would be nice, that part you are thinking ahead on...off to check them out. Thanks!


----------



## brightstar

It comes with 2 parts in the box. The topping is usually stuffing, biscuits, or a crumble in a plastic bag, this is the part you add the cup of water too. The rest is in a can. The turkey one we had had in the can chunks of turkey, a creamy sauce, and veggies. Just pop open the can and dump in bottom of baking dish. Mix up the topping and pour on top. Bake for 30 mins. Here's a pic of nutrition on the turkey one. Not the healthiest but pretty tasty for something different and an all in one deal.


----------



## kyhoti

Ooh ooh, I got another one! As a certain October "holiday" is approaching, candy will be a steal. Candy, as a prep? We keep multiple pounds of hard candies/mints/gum in rotation, because they act as soothers, both for the kids and for us. Most of ours are low sugar or sugar free, because my insulin is wacky at times. So why soothers? In a stressful situation, having a small comfort boosts morale. Learned that out to sea. Hungry and can't stop to eat right away? Pop a piece of candy. Mouth getting dry? Ditto. Sure, there are other things that rank waaaay above geedunk, but the after Halloween sales can net you a decent bang for your buck that could be priceless for the kiddos in a tough situation.


----------



## timmie

local store has baby limas on sale for 75 cents for a 12 oz. bag. i'm going to get some.


----------



## LincTex

kyhoti said:


> Ooh ooh, I got another one! As a certain October "holiday" is approaching, candy will be a steal.


Day-after-Easter 2011, I got ONE POUND chocolate bunnies (REAL milk chocolate, not the hydrogenated-palm-kernel-oil crap) for *.99 each*!!!!!! I bought 37 of them!!


----------



## Freyadog

LincTex said:


> Day-after-Easter 2011, I got ONE POUND chocolate bunnies (REAL milk chocolate, not the hydrogenated-palm-kernel-oil crap) for *.99 each*!!!!!! I bought 37 of them!!


yep I buy the same way and freeze them.


----------



## LincTex

Freyadog said:


> yep I buy the same way and freeze them.


LOL, I think I still have about 25 or so left. 
My wife and I like to share one in bed once in a while


----------



## tugboats

Kroger stores had a lot of 10 for 10 dollar specials going this week. I stopped and picked up a few items for our storage. We keep some of these items in our BOB's like instant mashed potatoes, instant rice, boullion cubes, etc.

With winter coming on we will rotate our food stuffs into daily foods and restock our bags with newer items. The stuff that comes out of our bags will be used in family meals and used for my lunches. It's kind of nice to have mashed taters with lunch. I just use a partial bag for one serving.

It is amazing that we have been able to expand the choices in our larder by paying close attention to sales. We don't spend a lot but we spend routinely.

Tugs


----------



## Grimm

tugboats said:


> Kroger stores had a lot of 10 for 10 dollar specials going this week. I stopped and picked up a few items for our storage. We keep some of these items in our BOB's like instant mashed potatoes, instant rice, boullion cubes, etc.
> 
> With winter coming on we will rotate our food stuffs into daily foods and restock our bags with newer items. The stuff that comes out of our bags will be used in family meals and used for my lunches. It's kind of nice to have mashed taters with lunch. I just use a partial bag for one serving.
> 
> It is amazing that we have been able to expand the choices in our larder by paying close attention to sales. We don't spend a lot but we spend routinely.
> 
> Tugs


I watch the sales every week for deals on produce for canning. Since we live in the city and have no yard for veggies I have to can what I can.


----------



## tugboats

I just got back from a trip to Cabelas in Dundee, Michigan. After leaving the store and heading to the Highway we saw a Russel Stover candy shop. The "War Department" said if I can go to my dream store then stop here. I make all of the decisions in our family, when I am allowed to, so I "decided" to stop. What a find.

They had some closeout candy boxes of 7 ounces. They were the Valentine hearts, a little old but good. They had 10 boxes for $4.99. We bought 20 of the heart boxes for $9.98. I am glad it was my "executive decision" to stop. The boss is happier when her sweet tooth is appeased. We just put 18 of the boxes in the freezer. Her half of "We" ate half of a box on the trip home. Candy was not on my list of things to prep but "We" will now keep chocolate candies in our stores.


----------



## DJgang

Grimm said:


> I watch the sales every week for deals on produce for canning. Since we live in the city and have no yard for veggies I have to can what I can.


Very smart. :beercheer:

I have a friend who preps by only using krogers ten for ten sales. She waxes boxes and cans. Yep, melts wax and dips everything. Pretty smart. I'm more of a can my own and dehydrate and seal in bags... Once you start eating your own green beans , etc, commercial canned just ain't the same. I do buy commercial tomatoes, oh a just bought out every can of these green beans potatoes and onions, according to the price I'll get em!


----------



## Grimm

DJgang said:


> Very smart. :beercheer:
> 
> I have a friend who preps by only using krogers ten for ten sales. She waxes boxes and cans. Yep, melts wax and dips everything. Pretty smart. I'm more of a can my own and dehydrate and seal in bags... Once you start eating your own green beans , etc, commercial canned just ain't the same. I do buy commercial tomatoes, oh a just bought out every can of these green beans potatoes and onions, according to the price I'll get em!


I do grow and freeze my own strawberries. I have 30 plants and they just started producing again so I'll have a nice fall harvest for canned strawberry lemonade concentrate.

I try to buy the produce from the local Sprouts market. They have great deals on a variety of foods I never heard of growing up. Plus I can get my dry goods in bulk there for cheap! I don't have a vacuum sealer but I do keep a stock of mylar bags and oxygen absorbers on hand.

We have been talking about moving north and I have told my DH that if we do we have to have a yard no matter how small. I want to have my container farm back and need the outside space for it. Right now we have a tiny 4x6 balcony that is a wind tunnel and harsh direct sun. The bbq lives out there but not much room for anything else. When I was single I had a container garden that provided me with a large amount of food. I wasn't canning then so I had to freeze and give a lot of veggies away.

My favorite cheap prep is coffee! I love my Starbucks coffee so I stop in the shop once in a while for a cup when I am out. When I get back home I contact the company about my experience and they send me coupons for a free bag or 50% off. My DH just likes dark roast so I buy him Yuban but the good stuff is ALL MINE!


----------



## Freyadog

LincTex said:


> LOL, I think I still have about 25 or so left.
> My wife and I like to share one in bed once in a while


Share my foot. Thumper can go snag his own.


----------



## questor

LincTex said:


> Day-after-Easter 2011, I got ONE POUND chocolate bunnies (REAL milk chocolate, not the hydrogenated-palm-kernel-oil crap) for *.99 each*!!!!!! I bought 37 of them!!


too bad ya can't breed them.

what's the shelf life of chocolate?


----------



## tugboats

questor said:


> too bad ya can't breed them.
> 
> what's the shelf life of chocolate?


Our limited research indicates that you can keep chocolate frozen for four years if vacuum sealed. I doubt that this is possible in this house. Just thaw the chocolate in the refrigerator for 48 hours to prevent it from hazing over. The white haze does not affect the taste or texture but it does look funny. I just put some chocolate candies in the freezer. I sincerely doubt that it will be in the chill chest long enough to matter. I like to put candy bars (those tiny ones) in the freezer and have never had any problems.

The Bride is sooooooooo happy that there is chocolate in the freezer now. She has suggested that I go to Cabelas again soon. I think I have created a monster. A real pretty one but still a monster. I almost lost my left hand when I reached for a candy on the trip home.

Note to all: Do not cross a Lady that has been deprived of chocolate.

Tugs


----------



## questor

you have chocolate around for 4 years!!!!
HOW??
big locks on the freezer?
guard dogs?
when I'm allowed to get it, it rarely last 4 days, let alone years!!


----------



## DJgang

If you have a food saver, there are jar attachments. Put chocolate in jars and seal. It will keep a long long time.


----------



## piglett

Grimm said:


> We have been talking about moving north and I have told my DH that if we do we have to have a yard no matter how small. I want to have my container farm back and need the outside space for it. QUOTE]
> 
> wait a second,wait a second
> if you move you have thousands of choices .....don't you?
> why go with a place that has a postage stamp size lot??
> i have always felt that 1 acre is good & 5 acres is better.
> this mite mean that you end up a little further out than you had hoped
> HOWEVER if the citys are burning to the ground wouldn't you have a better chance of making it out alive???:gaah:


----------



## JayJay

Does this count??? 
Make your own individual oatmeal packets.
Oatmeal, cinnamon, brown sugar, zipper sandwich bag.
Or dehydrated fruit which I need to buy to add to the ones already in my BOB.


----------



## Grimm

piglett said:


> wait a second,wait a second
> if you move you have thousands of choices .....don't you?
> why go with a place that has a postage stamp size lot??
> i have always felt that 1 acre is good & 5 acres is better.
> this mite mean that you end up a little further out than you had hoped
> HOWEVER if the citys are burning to the ground wouldn't you have a better chance of making it out alive???:gaah:


There are several factors how far out of the city we would live. But renting is a big part of it... I do agree that more land is better than a tiny plot.


----------



## questor

http://www.amazon.com/50-ct-Bag-EZ-...=1349067176&sr=8-1&keywords=compressed+towels

http://www.amazon.com/Lightload-Bea...=1349067176&sr=8-4&keywords=compressed+towels


----------



## questor

piglett said:


> Grimm said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have been talking about moving north and I have told my DH that if we do we have to have a yard no matter how small. I want to have my container farm back and need the outside space for it. QUOTE]
> 
> wait a second,wait a second
> if you move you have thousands of choices .....don't you?
> why go with a place that has a postage stamp size lot??
> i have always felt that 1 acre is good & 5 acres is better.
> this mite mean that you end up a little further out than you had hoped
> HOWEVER if the citys are burning to the ground wouldn't you have a better chance of making it out alive???:gaah:
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't this belong in the micro home thread ???
Click to expand...


----------



## LincTex

Freyadog said:


> Share my foot. Thumper can go snag his own.


Haha... a 1lb bunny is too much for one setting, even between two people. Even then we never finish it, maybe half at most.


----------



## cnsper

I got one no body thought of... $10 worth of gas and oil for the chain saw.


----------



## LincTex

cnsper said:


> I got one no body thought of... $10 worth of gas and oil for the chain saw.


$10 worth of gas is not even 3 gallons anymore. Anyone should have more than that stored.

I have been putting used motor oil in the chainsaw bar oil tank since day one of every saw I have ever owned.


----------



## cnsper

The thread is about $10 preps and this post was not about storing gas, it is about cutting your firewood. You can cut a lot of wood with that amount of gas.


----------



## kejmack

LincTex said:


> Day-after-Easter 2011, I got ONE POUND chocolate bunnies (REAL milk chocolate, not the hydrogenated-palm-kernel-oil crap) for *.99 each*!!!!!! I bought 37 of them!!


I had to laugh when I read this! My son's theory is that women will go mad for chocolate after the SHTF and that is one of his preps. LOL


----------



## LincTex

kejmack said:


> I had to laugh when I read this! My son's theory is that women will go mad for chocolate after the SHTF and that is one of his preps.


Funny... he had better be careful, it's job enough to keep one woman happy. 

Besides... what is he gonna do when he runs out of chocolate?


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> Funny... he had better be careful, it's job enough to keep one woman happy.
> 
> Besides... what is he gonna do when he runs out of chocolate?


Some of us don't even like chocolate. Now coffee on the other hand...


----------



## HoppeEL4

> I think I have created a monster. A real pretty one but still a monster. I almost lost my left hand when I reached for a candy on the trip home.
> 
> Note to all: Do not cross a Lady that has been deprived of chocolate.


All depends on numerous factors with us women, and chocolate....time of month....and other things I will not go into .....Gotta have that coffee as well. I forgot to have coffee Friday morning and spent my day cranky and with a massive headache that not even chocolate would have helped.

As for Kroger making all these deals...what's with that? Our local chain Fred Meyers, is owned by Kroger yet their prices here are ridiculous. They are just now getting some better grocery deals, but I won't do any of my major shopping there because of their pricing. Seems other parts of the country get the good deals by the likes of Kroger, plus the double coupons, and unlimited double coupons, but here they screw us royally for prices and deals. I have two places I use to stock up at, Winco (my bare bones warehouse like store with bulk foods) and my salvaged goods places. Nowwhere else gets my money in that way because they refuse to have reasonable prices.


----------



## Grimm

HoppeEL4 said:


> All depends on numerous factors with us women, and chocolate....time of month....and other things I will not go into .....Gotta have that coffee as well. I forgot to have coffee Friday morning and spent my day cranky and with a massive headache that not even chocolate would have helped.
> 
> As for Kroger making all these deals...what's with that? Our local chain Fred Meyers, is owned by Kroger yet their prices here are ridiculous. They are just now getting some better grocery deals, but I won't do any of my major shopping there because of their pricing. Seems other parts of the country get the good deals by the likes of Kroger, plus the double coupons, and unlimited double coupons, but here they screw us royally for prices and deals. I have two places I use to stock up at, Winco (my bare bones warehouse like store with bulk foods) and my salvaged goods places. Nowwhere else gets my money in that way because they refuse to have reasonable prices.


Our local Ralphs (Krogers) has a lot of the organic freeze dried fruits but their prices are nuts! We only shop there for deli meat, yoplait and the odd bar of shaving soap. I try to check the sales fliers before heading to the stores to make sure I'm not wasting our money.

It stinks living near Los Angeles because the prices are so high and even the farmers markets are over priced. We are a union family but we have been going to Walmart for some things.

Great cheap prep is a case of cup o noodle for $5. It is great to have on the shelf when you are in need of the calories and something hot.


----------



## Grimm

Sample/trial sized personal hygiene products. You can email most companies and they will send you a sample for FREE. 

I hit the freebie sites twice a month and submit for samples on all kinds of products. Most will only let you request one per household or email address. If this is the case you can have extras sent to your work address or family members in your name. The sample sizes are perfect for your BOBs or for traveling.


----------



## piglett

cnsper said:


> The thread is about $10 preps and this post was not about storing gas, it is about cutting your firewood. You can cut a lot of wood with that amount of gas.


 you got that rite !!!
you can get 2 gallons & some 2 cycle oil to mix with it for 10 bucks
but Linc is rite bar & chain oil works best but motor oil will do the job too

if you had to drop some big trees at the end of your driveway to keep unwanted guests from driving in you would be forever doing that job with an ax or crosscut saw. (not saying it can't be done though):scratch


----------



## Freyadog

Grimm said:


> Sample/trial sized personal hygiene products. You can email most companies and they will send you a sample for FREE.
> 
> I hit the freebie sites twice a month and submit for samples on all kinds of products. Most will only let you request one per household or email address. If this is the case you can have extras sent to your work address or family members in your name. The sample sizes are perfect for your BOBs or for traveling.


I have 3 that I visit daily. My postman told me a while back that I had to get a bigger box, which we did. those sample shampoos, squirted into a plastic container with about a cup of water or so will wash my hair 3 times and my hair is down past my waist.


----------



## Grimm

Freyadog said:


> I have 3 that I visit daily. My postman told me a while back that I had to get a bigger box, which we did. those sample shampoos, squirted into a plastic container with about a cup of water or so will wash my hair 3 times and my hair is down past my waist.


I never thought to dilute the samples! Great idea to stretch them farther! My hair is mid back but curly as hell! I hit the Miss Jessie's site monthly for samples.

I also hit the Petco site for their Free can of cat food coupon and print about a dozen. With three Petcos within a mile of us I hit them all for my free can every weekend. Our cats have a stockpile of wet food and a 5 gal bucket of 2oz kibble samples.

Free is my favorite word.


----------



## Freyadog

Grimm said:


> I never thought to dilute the samples! Great idea to stretch them farther! My hair is mid back but curly as hell! I hit the Miss Jessie's site monthly for samples.
> 
> I also hit the Petco site for their Free can of cat food coupon and print about a dozen. With three Petcos within a mile of us I hit them all for my free can every weekend. Our cats have a stockpile of wet food and a 5 gal bucket of 2oz kibble samples.
> 
> Free is my favorite word.


Oh yea, free is good. If I had a printer that worked I would also take advantage of pet food coupons but at this moment just cant get another one. Watch Target online. they have monthly samples. I add the samples of moisturizer to my liquid makeup to make it go further and applies easier.


----------



## LincTex

cnsper said:


> The thread is about $10 preps and this post was not about storing gas, it is about cutting your firewood. You can cut a lot of wood with that amount of gas.


I will submit to you that with a $10 bill in my pocket when fire cuttin' season comes around... I am thinking of FILES! I think ten bucks will still buy a couple two-packs of chainsaw files. They are really handy for other stuff, too.


----------



## tugboats

I just went to CVS pharmacies and they had DAK canned hams 2 for $5.00. They have a four year storage life. I picked up 4 for $10.00. Krogers has peanut butter on sale 2 for $5.00. Will stop there on the way home from work and pick up four jars. Barilla pasta is also on sale 10/10.

Tugs


----------



## LincTex

tugboats said:


> DAK canned hams....have a four year storage life.


They last a lot longer than that!!! 
I opened one 2 months ago that said "best before 2003" (packed in 1999?) and I couldn't tell the difference between it and a brand new one.

Keep 'em in a cool, dark, dry place - and they should be good for 10+ years.


----------



## deelann1954

Grimm said:


> Sample/trial sized personal hygiene products. You can email most companies and they will send you a sample for FREE.
> 
> I hit the freebie sites twice a month and submit for samples on all kinds of products. Most will only let you request one per household or email address. If this is the case you can have extras sent to your work address or family members in your name. The sample sizes are perfect for your BOBs or for traveling.





Freyadog said:


> I have 3 that I visit daily. My postman told me a while back that I had to get a bigger box, which we did. those sample shampoos, squirted into a plastic container with about a cup of water or so will wash my hair 3 times and my hair is down past my waist.





Grimm said:


> I never thought to dilute the samples! Great idea to stretch them farther! My hair is mid back but curly as hell! I hit the Miss Jessie's site monthly for samples.
> 
> I also hit the Petco site for their Free can of cat food coupon and print about a dozen. With three Petcos within a mile of us I hit them all for my free can every weekend. Our cats have a stockpile of wet food and a 5 gal bucket of 2oz kibble samples.
> 
> Free is my favorite word.





Freyadog said:


> Oh yea, free is good. If I had a printer that worked I would also take advantage of pet food coupons but at this moment just cant get another one. Watch Target online. they have monthly samples. I add the samples of moisturizer to my liquid makeup to make it go further and applies easier.


Also, Walmart, Sam's Club and Costco has samples, My Mail Carrier also told me to get a bigger mail box..:2thumb: We don't have a petco near us, or my poor pooch would never have to worry about food..:teehee: 
And Yes to the free word. love the freebies and samples...


----------



## tugboats

I stopped at a garage sale on the way home from work and bought enough window screen material (new and still on the roll) for 10 bucks. I have enough screen material to replace the screens on most of the house. When the "ka-ka contacts the rotary air movement device" we will need to rely on the wind for ventilation. Good screening will be a must.

Tugs


----------



## Grimm

Just got home from the market with $10 worth of Crayola crayons. They were on clearance for $0.37 a box of 24. With kids you have to think about what they will do to keep the boredom at bay if SHTF. Plus they can be melted down for candles if the need ever arose.


----------



## cnsper

LincTex said:


> I will submit to you that with a $10 bill in my pocket when fire cuttin' season comes around... I am thinking of FILES! I think ten bucks will still buy a couple two-packs of chainsaw files. They are really handy for other stuff, too.


What do you do, use them for darts? I have had the same file for years. I do have spares somewhere around here.


----------



## tugboats

The bride and I went to garage sales today. We just picked up two cast iron skillets that were severly rusted for 10 bucks. A couple of hours work and these will be just as good as the others we own. I did not measure them but I think one is 12" and the other is 14". I can not wait to sand them down with wet/dry paper in various grits and then season them. By the time that I am done with them I might have $7.00 into each of them. The "War Department" prefers the salvaged skillets we have over the family hand me downs. Go figure.

Tugs


----------



## Grimm

tugboats said:


> The bride and I went to garage sales today. We just picked up two cast iron skillets that were severly rusted for 10 bucks. A couple of hours work and these will be just as good as the others we own. I did not measure them but I think one is 12" and the other is 14". I can not wait to sand them down with wet/dry paper in various grits and then season them. By the time that I am done with them I might have $7.00 into each of them. The "War Department" prefers the salvaged skillets we have over the family hand me downs. Go figure.
> 
> Tugs


90% of my family hand me downs are from auctions my parents went to when I was an infant and they were in college in Kansas. My DH doesn't understand how well taken care of these things are considering he grew up in a house of hand me downs as well but everything was worn and not worth keeping. You gotta love 19th century antiques and farm equipment. Can't wait to get my hands on the Arcade coffee grinder...


----------



## UncleJoe

cnsper said:


> What do you do, use them for darts? I have had the same file for years.


I go through about a half dozen a year. Just depends on how hard you use the saw and what you're cutting. Cut locust all day and your chain is going to need sharpened at the end of it.


----------



## TragicNancy

I got some of those little outdoor solar lights from the Dollar Tree (at Dollar Tree everything is $1), and a friend mentioned today that Walmart has/had some on clearance for 98cents. Plan to upgrade to some sturdier ones when I get further along in my prepping as the Dollar Tree ones aren't the best quality, yanno, but for now I figured they are better than having none.


----------



## LincTex

UncleJoe said:


> I go through about a half dozen a year. Just depends on how hard you use the saw and what you're cutting.


I cut around 7 or 8 cords of Oak and Pecan every year, and a bunch of other junk like cedar and hackberry. The hardwoods will wear a chain down faster than the soft stuff. There is also a lot of Mesquite and Osage Orange(Bois d'Arc) around here but I don't cut a lot of it (less than a cord per year, maybe only half).


----------



## cnsper

UncleJoe said:


> I go through about a half dozen a year. Just depends on how hard you use the saw and what you're cutting. Cut locust all day and your chain is going to need sharpened at the end of it.


That's the difference. Around here it is 99% pine


----------



## piglett

Grimm said:


> Just got home from the market with $10 worth of Crayola crayons. They were on clearance for $0.37 a box of 24. With kids you have to think about what they will do to keep the boredom at bay if SHTF.


i bet helping to cut split haul in & pile 10 cord of firewood will help some with that boredom :laugh:
they would also be good for collecting herbs & all kinds of outher good stuff that grows wild in your area once they have a little training on what to look for. 
maybe it's just me but when i see kids i see helpers, if they can walk they can help. even if it's just 1 stick of wood at a time.


----------



## piglett

cnsper said:


> What do you do, use them for darts? I have had the same file for years. I do have spares somewhere around here.


around here they have 2 qualitys of chains
the cheep ones are ok for the guy who cuts a little now & then
the good one is for a guy like me ( just had 10 cord of full leingth logs delivered)
i'm talking red oak , rock maple ect ect.
i'll buy 1 top quality chain before i start working it all up & by the time i'm finished that new chain will be rather worn down. 
not worn out but worn
also if you hit a bunch of rocks then you will file that chain often .


----------



## cnsper

LOL that is what a log jack is for. I have not hit a rock in a long long time.


----------



## Grimm

piglett said:


> i bet helping to cut split haul in & pile 10 cord of firewood will help some with that boredom :laugh:
> they would also be good for collecting herbs & all kinds of outher good stuff that grows wild in your area once they have a little training on what to look for.
> maybe it's just me but when i see kids i see helpers, if they can walk they can help. even if it's just 1 stick of wood at a time.


True. We live in the city so the only place to forage is the local nature center in the park. Not much there in the way of herbs or wild foods except nettles and passion fruit. I have been taking my daughter since she was born but they have a no picking policy and 35% of the trail is flooded (doesn't stop me from still looking around). Once My little girl is older I'll start teaching her about the plants there. The city is cutting a lot of the over growth and making it more of a native plants garden than a true nature center. Soon the coyotes will have to find some place else to live...


----------



## HoppeEL4

I know this is far from a "prep" item, but it was less than $10....Got a really nice living room chair free the other day, just had to give it a shampooing. In my family, and with some others, I am the queen of "free" for the local Craiglist. 

Someone was giving away bundled firewood yesterday (they must have bundled it to sell for campfire wood). I tried, but they never got back to me or seemingly anyone else.....the posting is still up, not sure what happened there.


----------



## Grimm

HoppeEL4 said:


> I know this is far from a "prep" item, but it was less than $10....Got a really nice living room chair free the other day, just had to give it a shampooing. In my family, and with some others, I am the queen of "free" for the local Craiglist.
> 
> Someone was giving away bundled firewood yesterday (they must have bundled it to sell for campfire wood). I tried, but they never got back to me or seemingly anyone else.....the posting is still up, not sure what happened there.


Last week someone was giving away a wood stove on CL. If we had room and the use for it I would have had my DH pick it up. From the picture it looked like it needed a lot of work to clean the rust off...


----------



## Boomy

$10 a week food prep
http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-start-a-food-storage-on-138765


----------



## cnsper

Ha Ha Ha... Reading the comments was funny. I guess my grandmother was a nut because she canned what veggies she needed for a whole year until the next crop was ready.


----------



## Grimm

cnsper said:


> Ha Ha Ha... Reading the comments was funny. I guess my grandmother was a nut because she canned what veggies she needed for a whole year until the next crop was ready.


I thought canning was a given. Otherwise, a good $10 prep is my patio strawberry plants. 30 everbearing plants in 2 planters that have yielded over 6 pints of berries in the last week. I use them for lemonade concentrates and can them.


----------



## tugboats

I was at CVS pharmacy again and I picked up some Progresso chunky soups for 94 cents each. Left the store $9.40 later and had 10 cans that normally are about 22 bucks. These soups are great for a fast fall or winter lunch. Cook up some rice and pour a can of chunky soup over it for a fast, cheap and tasty meal. Yeah, it's not fancy but it is filling. A buck and a half to feed four people. Jeez, I am cheap.

Tugs


----------



## Grimm

tugboats said:


> I was at CVS pharmacy again and I picked up some Progresso chunky soups for 94 cents each. Left the store $9.40 later and had 10 cans that normally are about 22 bucks. These soups are great for a fast fall or winter lunch. Cook up some rice and pour a can of chunky soup over it for a fast, cheap and tasty meal. Yeah, it's not fancy but it is filling. A buck and a half to feed four people. Jeez, I am cheap.
> 
> Tugs


LOL! I thought I was cheap when I picked up 3 whole chickens at Krogers for canning. Less than $10 for the chickens and I can get 5 pints of meat from each and 6 quarts of stock from each.


----------



## piglett

cnsper said:


> Ha Ha Ha... Reading the comments was funny. I guess my grandmother was a nut because she canned what veggies she needed for a whole year until the next crop was ready.


granny remembered skipping meals & tough times
when this is all over the ones who do make it will also think that way


----------



## cnsper

piglett said:


> granny remembered skipping meals & tough times
> when this is all over the ones who do make it will also think that way


Yes she did, being that she was in Europe during WWII.

The stories that she told about the war were pretty terrible about what they went through. Her mother even went to elementary school with Hitler. Had a grandfather on both sides during the war.

She told me about her mother carrying a raw potato in her apron so the grandkids would have something to eat.


----------



## Grimm

cnsper said:


> Yes she did, being that she was in Europe during WWII.
> 
> The stories that she told about the war were pretty terrible about what they went through. Her mother even went to elementary school with Hitler. Had a grandfather on both sides during the war.
> 
> She told me about her mother carrying a raw potato in her apron so the grandkids would have something to eat.


My DH always thought I was a little off because I would buy/read/barrow/steal WWII cookbooks and gardening guides. Anything about making rations stretch even farther. I still have them too. Some of the covers are falling apart and they smell musty from age. I'd like to reprint them for my own personal use but when do I have time?!


----------



## HoppeEL4

Grimm, I love free stuff (saves money for true prep stuff in the food and household needs category). I have found by looking at other Craigslist sites, that in comparrison, Portland, OR's metro site, people give away some of the best stuff and also a lot of it.

As for those WWII cookbooks, yes, fantastic. Although, some of them have some really odd recipes. I had one that was given to me by my mother, it had been in my grandmothers/great-grandmothers belongings (no one knows which one it was), and it was a huge thick cookbook, but had advice on all manner of stuff...when my brother got married decades ago, his very young new wife commented how much she loved those old cookbooks, and so in a step of generosity, I let her have it to welcome her to our family. Well, she abused it, trashed it, never cooked with it, and told me she tossed it out because their girls had gotten to it (she never cooked, cleaned or kept track of what their kids were doing), colored all over it with markers, and it "smelled" funny, so she threw it out.vract:

I have been looking for something similar since. Not sure where to look though.


----------



## HoppeEL4

Oh! And about those Progressive soups....I get the basic ones like "Hearty Tomato", Tomato, Lentil and use them in other stuff to dress up or to homemade dishes as an ingredient. Makes them double useful especially if you get them in a great deal.


----------



## Grimm

HoppeEL4 said:


> Grimm, I love free stuff (saves money for true prep stuff in the food and household needs category). I have found by looking at other Craigslist sites, that in comparrison, Portland, OR's metro site, people give away some of the best stuff and also a lot of it.
> 
> As for those WWII cookbooks, yes, fantastic. Although, some of them have some really odd recipes. I had one that was given to me by my mother, it had been in my grandmothers/great-grandmothers belongings (no one knows which one it was), and it was a huge thick cookbook, but had advice on all manner of stuff...when my brother got married decades ago, his very young new wife commented how much she loved those old cookbooks, and so in a step of generosity, I let her have it to welcome her to our family. Well, she abused it, trashed it, never cooked with it, and told me she tossed it out because their girls had gotten to it (she never cooked, cleaned or kept track of what their kids were doing), colored all over it with markers, and it "smelled" funny, so she threw it out.vract:
> 
> I have been looking for something similar since. Not sure where to look though.


Some of my recent free preps have been long term food storage. I have hit every site that sells long term food storage and 75% of them have a link to request a free sample. Other sites ask that you pay a small shipping fee. A small 'price' to pay to try a new brand or add to your BOBs/food storage.

I have found the books at garage sales, secondhand book stores, ebay and libraries. If you have an idea as to the title it can help to find it online.


----------



## kiteri

This is pretty awesome for those looking for old cookbooks:

http://catalog.hathitrust.org/Record/009574347


----------



## HoppeEL4

Wish I could remember what the title was, that was 20 years ago...I remember it being thick, and a celadon green color, hardback with no pictures, just a title embossed in black. I think one of these days I might hit up some fun looking antique stores (not the high end looking ones).


----------



## Marcus

On my trip to Wally World today, I stopped by the sporting goods section to check out their prices for 308 rifles and get some more 22 ammo. While there, I recalled a post by Moby about cheap LED flashlights and sure enough, I found some.








The price on the Rayovac website is $2.99, but minus all the packaging, I got the last two they had in a cardboard display box for $1.88 ea. The salesman said the lights had been selling like hotcakes and they had already ordered more (due in next week.) Mine are yellow, not green.
http://www.rayovac.com/Products/Lig...ed-led-lights/9-LED-3AAA-Mini-Flashlight.aspx


----------



## brightstar

For a free mini-prep, anytime we go to a fast food joint I grab a handful of the little prepackaged condiments. Taco bell is my favorite for these  It'll be nice to have a little something to spice things up when shtf


----------



## valannb22

I always grab extras too. We use them at home all the time


----------



## LincTex

brightstar said:


> Taco bell is my favorite for these  It'll be nice to have a little something to spice things up when shtf


Chik-fil-A has little packets of Texas Pete's!! Mmmmmm... yummy. I sent a whole bunch to the troops in the sandbox in care packages.


----------



## HoppeEL4

Brightstar, I agree, mini condiment packets are great! I also keep the packets of sesame seeds and soy sauce from Chinese food, love that.

It all comes in handy when you might have to pack and go, and would be a small comfort in a forced out of home situation. Who would not be happy to try and make a meal over a fire and not have some favorite flavor or condiment to enhance it? Sure you can eat fish cooked straight out of the stream, but wouldn't it spice it up to add some spices (all those little packs of pepper and salt) as well as a condiment of choice to add some familiarity? I think so, especially since I am not a fish fan (I'd prefer catching a rabbit and eating it, but, which one will be easier to catch in a pinch? The fish.).


----------



## Marcus

HoppeEL4 said:


> Brightstar, I agree, mini condiment packets are great! I also keep the packets of sesame seeds and soy sauce from Chinese food, love that.


You can purchase boxes of condiments for very reasonable prices (<$25.)

http://www.foodservicedirect.com/index.cfm/S/5/Condiments.htm


----------



## HoppeEL4

I just found out today that the Dollar Tree (one we have here) is taking manufacturers coupons!!!!! Yay! I know they have some smallish sizes compared to regular stores, but...if something is one dollar, and on ounce less than its $3 counter part in a standard store, and you can use a coupon against that $1 price, wow! I was looking at their deodorants, name brand, they are about one ounce less, but only $1, which most are triple that price. Plus the coupon off might make it just .25 to .50 cents in some case. Manager also told me they are going to start carrying more name brand products too. Personally this ups the pace on my preps. 

A $10 prep could be doubled in this case, worth $20 (with the knowledge that the average coupon is about .50 cents).


----------



## Grimm

HoppeEL4 said:


> I just found out today that the Dollar Tree (one we have here) is taking manufacturers coupons!!!!! Yay! I know they have some smallish sizes compared to regular stores, but...if something is one dollar, and on ounce less than its $3 counter part in a standard store, and you can use a coupon against that $1 price, wow! I was looking at their deodorants, name brand, they are about one ounce less, but only $1, which most are triple that price. Plus the coupon off might make it just .25 to .50 cents in some case. Manager also told me they are going to start carrying more name brand products too. Personally this ups the pace on my preps.
> 
> A $10 prep could be doubled in this case, worth $20 (with the knowledge that the average coupon is about .50 cents).


WOW! I wish our Dollar Tree took coupons. I use coupons when the stores are having their 5 for $5 sales. Crest toothpaste is the current one. I have $1 off coupons for Crest... You get the picture. Target has a coupon on their site for $1 off Dove body wash and I have a $2 off coupon for it. It ends up being $0.35 or free depending on the size.


----------



## cnsper

Well it did not cost me $10 today but I got about 30 landscaping timbers for FREE. Gonna use them to build the dogs a log dog house for the winter. Should be nice and cozy for them when I am all done.


----------



## LincTex

cnsper said:


> Gonna use them to build the dogs a log dog house for the winter. Should be nice and cozy for them when I am all done.


We used to always build straw bale doghouses in the winter in ND. As kids we would crawl in and cuddle with the dogs... nice and warm inside!!!


----------



## HoppeEL4

Grimm, that was the nationwide website for that company "Dollar Tree" (same store as near you?). This should mean all Dollar Tree's take the manufacturers coupons. Ask at your local store.

Hey that idea for the straw bale dog house is neat. Unfortunately, it would have to be on pallets in my area, way too wet in winter, it would get awful soaked an moldy super fast (RAINY western Oregon). I could see it working really well in a more frozen climate, or the dry but cold climate.

I always wanted a house made out of straw bales....Thick walls, deep windowsills....I am not sure in this wet enviroment how well a straw bale based house would do, you'd have to be super vigilant about making sure your outside stucco coat was solid for now water invasion.


----------



## Grimm

HoppeEL4 said:


> Grimm, that was the nationwide website for that company "Dollar Tree" (same store as near you?). This should mean all Dollar Tree's take the manufacturers coupons. Ask at your local store.
> 
> Hey that idea for the straw bale dog house is neat. Unfortunately, it would have to be on pallets in my area, way too wet in winter, it would get awful soaked an moldy super fast (RAINY western Oregon). I could see it working really well in a more frozen climate, or the dry but cold climate.
> 
> I always wanted a house made out of straw bales....Thick walls, deep windowsills....I am not sure in this wet enviroment how well a straw bale based house would do, you'd have to be super vigilant about making sure your outside stucco coat was solid for now water invasion.


Instead of stucco you could try aluminum siding. We don't get rain year round here but when it does rain is down pours.

The summer thunder storms just arrived for us. A few months late but better than the heat we have been getting. I had to move some of my berry plants so they could get the rainfall and I don't have to go outside with my watering can. You gotta love not having rain gutters...


----------



## emilnon

My neighbor just donated 4 used tires (to the curb), now we have 4 free tires! <$10


----------



## Grimm

Got some more free samples of long term food storage yesterday. I had some of the samples sent to my parents home so I could get more for free. Gotta love free freeze dried foods in 4 serving pouches. Great for the BOBs.


----------



## emilnon

Grimm said:


> Got some more free samples of long term food storage yesterday. I had some of the samples sent to my parents home so I could get more for free. Gotta love free freeze dried foods in 4 serving pouches. Great for the BOBs.


How/where did you get them? If you don't mind my asking.


----------



## Grimm

emilnon said:


> How/where did you get them? If you don't mind my asking.


Wise Foods, Daily Bread, Storage Chef, Legacy... There are a few where you have to pay for a small shipping cost but $9 for 4 pouches is still less than buying them at the store. GoFoods and EFoods ask for a shipping fee but they give you 3-4 pouches each has 4-5 servings.

The sample request forms are on the company websites. Most will call or email you to verify your request but a 2 minute phone call is worth free food IMO.


----------



## emilnon

Grimm said:


> Wise Foods, Daily Bread, Storage Chef, Legacy... There are a few where you have to pay for a small shipping cost but $9 for 4 pouches is still less than buying them at the store. GoFoods and EFoods ask for a shipping fee but they give you 3-4 pouches each has 4-5 servings.
> 
> The sample request forms are on the company websites. Most will call or email you to verify your request but a 2 minute phone call is worth free food IMO.


Cool, thanks!


----------



## kappydell

for those that sew, clothing patterns regularly go on sale for $1 each at least once a year at jo-ann fabrics. get the multi-sized ones, and some tracing paper so you dont have to cut the patterns themselves, then use iron-on interfacing to reinforce those babies and they will last years and years, and you can swap with other folks who also sew. 
being able to make new clothing will definitely be a marketable skill if the SHTF; even if all you do is repair worn or torn stuff.


----------



## kreativemuse

There are a million and one items at Dollar tree and of course they are all $1. Now I know you’re thinking a dollar cannot even buy a candy bar in convince /grocery store, how is it going to help prepare my family for disaster. That is easy, Listen up.
To store food for use later you need good sealable containers to protect from bugs, moisture and air. Now you may not be able to buy the absorbe
nt packs at your local family dollar just yet, but they have everything else you need to store food for an upcoming disaster. 
1. Plastic sealable storage containers. They have brands like betty Crocker and stay fresh
2. They sell beans, rice, oats and other goodies that will keep a long time
3. Alumni foil (this is an amazing tool. You can make cups, pots, plates out of it for heating and eating food. You can wrap food and keep the sun off to insure longer life, you can cook on it, use it to protect your electronics. All kinds of stuff. 
4. Packs of tea light candles and taper candles. (A must have if the lights go out)
5. Loads of different plastic bags. (These are used to store water, hold food, mix things, keep soiled clothing in, the ideas are endless.)
6. Another great thing is the little glow sticks you get that are bracelets or necklaces. These are great for signaling a rescue party if lost or used as light in a dark place. They even include the kids and keep them happy.
7. Another thing about kids, they get bored easily. The family dollar has hundreds of small toys, coloring books, games and crafts to keep your children occupied in a disaster. It will not always be run for your live exciting; there will be some down time. 
8. They even have juice boxes, water bottles, drink mixes and comfort foods to include in your survival packs. Without water, you will not survive. 
There are loads of ideas for products the Dollar Tree has to insure your safety and survival if a disaster strikes. It does not have to be a nuclear war; it could be a lost job, a natural disaster or even a camping trip. Check out the FEMA site to learn more about food storage and water information. As always, stay safe, stay happy and ask questions.


----------



## hiwall

Dollar Tree has covered folding toothbrushes that come with a small tube of tooth paste. Perfect for a BOB or for the camper.


----------



## LongRider

HoppeEL4 said:


> I have been looking for something similar since. Not sure where to look though.


The Old Betty Crooker Cookbooks always seemed like a staple in many house holds growing up. A great reference for all the basic cooking info. What temp do you cook roast, chicken and the like. As well as measurement conversions and such. Another is the Joy Of Cooking handed down to Ethan Becker in 1976 from his mom. You may know him as the designer of the Becker Patrol Pack (used extensively by Special Operations units), CMI Figure 8 Descender, along with other mountain climbing gear and Becker Knife and Tool Co fame. Maker of the renowned BK2 Becker Train Wrecker. Ethan begain cooking with his mom as a kid studied at the study at the Cordon Bleu in Paris and around Europe. An avid outdoors man, hiker, camper, mountaineer, and spelunker. He is often the camp cook.
I believe both books are still in print but you can get them cheap in most any used books store


----------



## Grimm

kappydell said:


> for those that sew, clothing patterns regularly go on sale for $1 each at least once a year at jo-ann fabrics. get the multi-sized ones, and some tracing paper so you dont have to cut the patterns themselves, then use iron-on interfacing to reinforce those babies and they will last years and years, and you can swap with other folks who also sew.
> being able to make new clothing will definitely be a marketable skill if the SHTF; even if all you do is repair worn or torn stuff.


If you know how to re-size patterns you can save even more money when you find them at garage sales for $1 a box.


----------



## Grimm

Burt's Bees makes a travel sized kit called the Outdoor kit that has personal hygiene items. One of them is poison ivy soap. Perfect for those who are bugging out in the woods. I got a kit for each member of the family for $6 each.


----------



## Grimm

Free rabbits. The grammar school I went to has a S.E.L.F. (student environmental learning facility) on the property. It is a small 'farm' like enclosure that has livestock to teach the kids about these animals and what it takes to run a farm. They are over run with rabbits. Since they run wild and eat, poop and breed the school is always looking for people to take some of the bunnies when they can catch a nest or so.

Growing up I always had a pair of rabbits in the backyard hutch because I was a sucker for the cute bunnies. Now I can get a few free rabbits to add to a small colony for meat. Of course health is a big factor. They would have to go to the vet and would be for breeding only. Since there are all breeds of rabbits there they may not be the best meat producers but adding to an existing gene pool is not a bad idea. No inbred rabbits here.


----------



## DJgang

Grimm's mention of free rabbits made me think...

Free chickens:

The kids school, fourth grade always hatches chickens....I end up with quite a few. Especially from everyone once the new wears off . I'm the go to mom for tired of baby chick syndrome. 

So check your kids and grandkids school...ya never know.


----------



## Country Living

I've read several posts about getting food for a heavily discounted price at the Dollar Store and other places. Are any of you checking the expiration dates if the food is going into your medium-term or long-term storage?


----------



## Grimm

DJgang said:


> Grimm's mention of free rabbits made me think...
> 
> Free chickens:
> 
> The kids school, fourth grade always hatches chickens....I end up with quite a few. Especially from everyone once the new wears off . I'm the go to mom for tired of baby chick syndrome.
> 
> So check your kids and grandkids school...ya never know.


I grew up with a pet duck from the school farm. She was fun. Once the 'new' wore off my mom made me take her back to the farm where she lived out her days with the other ducks.

The school keeps their chickens in a coop under lock and key because 'people' were climbing the fence and stealing them for their dinner. This happened to the school's turkeys when I was a kid. The pig also disappeared a few years back. Come to find out the local butcher ended up reporting that the pig was brought in to his shop to be butchered AFTER he had butchered it. The pig was tagged since she was not for food but an educational tool. Not even going to go into the type of people that took the animals...


----------



## Grimm

Country Living said:


> I've read several posts about getting food for a heavily discounted price at the Dollar Store and other places. Are any of you checking the expiration dates if the food is going into your medium-term or long-term storage?


We are trying to reduce the number of tinned foods in our storage. I try to can fresh foods. Right now there are 7 tins of food sitting on my kitchen counter. That is the last of the tins. Everything now is freeze dried, frozen, canned or vacuum sealed.

Most dollar type stores do not carry expired or near expired foods. They tend to sell the foods the larger chains can not sell fast enough or discontinued due to low profits.


----------



## LincTex

emilnon said:


> My neighbor just donated 4 used tires (to the curb), now we have 4 free tires! <$10


I try to keep at least two tires on hand for each vehicle and trailer as spares for preps. 15-20 years ago,used tires were easy to find in good shape for $10 used each (mounted and balanced!!)

Now, around here if it holds air and has no steel cords showing it is 20-25 dollars. Some sizes (14 and 15 inch rims) are getting VERY hard to find decent used tires for, in any condition!!


----------



## LincTex

kreativemuse said:


> There are a million and one items at Dollar tree and of course they are all $1.


Everyone, please be careful when shopping there.

I have found items that cost $1 at the dollar tree will often cost only 74 cents, 88 cents, etc. at other places for the same quantity. At other times, the packaging looks similar but the quantity inside is greatly reduced. It still pays to shop around.

My wife once came home with 8 dinner plates for 8 dollars (one dollar each), the same set of eight plates equivalent (all in one box) at wal-mart was $5.88, so no deal there.

I also once bought a bottle of cheap dish-washing soap, but it was so "watered down" that I should have just bought a better brand for more money. The same day I bought the soap I also bought drain cleaner, but it was so weak it was a waste of money.


----------



## Grimm

$10 prep that will save your butt down the line... New pressure canner seal, air vent and pressure regulator. You can't can food from your garden if your canner is in disrepair.


----------



## LongRider

Half of my post disappeared 


Marcus said:


> On my trip to Wally World today,snip..........
> The salesman said the lights had been selling like hotcakes and they had already ordered more (due in next week.) Mine are yellow, not green.
> http://www.rayovac.com/Products/Lig...ed-led-lights/9-LED-3AAA-Mini-Flashlight.aspx


Be sure to test it well. I have had bad luck with Wallyworld LED lights including a couple of Rayovacs. Seem to start putting out very dim light, break apart and they ate batteries like crazy. I have had better luck with automotive shop cheapo $5 lights. Have a couple now that are over a year old with same batteries they came with. Granted they are not my EDC or weapon lights (though my Ruger 10.22 sports one) but they are handy in the saddle bags glove box tool kits.



brightstar said:


> For a free mini-prep, anytime we go to a fast food joint I grab a handful of the little prepackaged condiments. Taco bell is my favorite for these  It'll be nice to have a little something to spice things up when shtf


Just the opposite here. Hate those things they breed like cockroaches in my fridge (and we rarely eat fast food). I periodically have to do some condiment extermination. Seems to me small bottles, sample sizes, mini camp bottles sizes or refillable little camp bottles hold more in less space. Maybe not relevant once SHTF but I am a zero foot print camper, hiker, hunter and I hate packing those tiny little gooey packets out. Suppose it is mostly just a personal reference thing. Either route is gonna be under $10


----------



## HoppeEL4

> Not even going to go into the type of people that took the animals...


Border interlopers?

Linctex, I can agree with you on prices. I rarely ever get anything at Dollar Tree. I did find out they are now taking maunfacturers coupons, and the manager in our town stated they are also going to start carrying more name brand items. Now about those sizes, I agree 100%. I have seen some more normal sized packaging of things and those would be the only items I would buy and use my coupons on. Example on the not so good deal. Can of Green Giant corn $1.....at our local grocery store Winco, I can get them for .78cents. you really have to be using your head to make sure the deal is good.


----------



## Grimm

HoppeEL4 said:


> Border interlopers?


The same type using forged papers to steal jobs from our union boys in LA.

I want to move up North!


----------



## LincTex

These little babies are $1.63 with .59 cents shipping. It will be the best $2.22 you will ever spend on a light source!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/220817221569

UPDATE: This one is "buy-it now" for $1.63 but I have not bought from this seller http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-LED-3LED-...ind-up-flashlight-torch-Camping-/271028990688

I can give an honest review on this item: yes, it is a little "cheap" but NOTHING like you think when you think of "cheap Chinese junk". This is a nicely made item worthy of being sold at wal-mart (LOL!!).

It has a translucent case, and without taking it apart (because you can see through it) it has a small rotor of neodymium magnets and a bridge rectifier to make the DC power to operate on.

The lights are BRIGHT BRIGHT BRIGHT for a $2 flashlight! 
NOTHING in the 2 dollar price range is as bright as this thing is. 
The handle is VERY easy to squeeze, compared to other "squeeze to operate lights" I have played with. That is good for the senior citizens with arthritis. Also, you don't have to "keep squeezing it". Squeeze the handle a few times and you have light for a LONG time.

This is a total win for me. I won't have to worry about whether the batteries go dead from sitting in the drawer, it is bright and usable light, little effort is needed to make the light..... I just need one in headlamp form!!!


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> These little babies are $1.63 with .59 cents shipping. It will be the best $2.22 you will ever spend on a light source!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/220817221569
> 
> UPDATE: This one is "buy-it now" for $1.63 but I have not bought from this seller http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-LED-3LED-...ind-up-flashlight-torch-Camping-/271028990688
> 
> I can give an honest review on this item: yes, it is a little "cheap" but NOTHING like you think when you think of "cheap Chinese junk". This is a nicely made item worthy of being sold at wal-mart (LOL!!).
> 
> It has a translucent case, and without taking it apart (because you can see through it) it has a small rotor of neodymium magnets and a bridge rectifier to make the DC power to operate on.
> 
> The lights are BRIGHT BRIGHT BRIGHT for a $2 flashlight!
> NOTHING in the 2 dollar price range is as bright as this thing is.
> The handle is VERY easy to squeeze, compared to other "squeeze to operate lights" I have played with. That is good for the senior citizens with arthritis. Also, you don't have to "keep squeezing it". Squeeze the handle a few times and you have light for a LONG time.
> 
> This is a total win for me. I won't have to worry about whether the batteries go dead from sitting in the drawer, it is bright and usable light, little effort is needed to make the light..... I just need one in headlamp form!!!


Coghlan's makes something similar that is only about a buck and a half more. I picked up a bunch at the local army/Navy surplus shop.

Personally, I have bought too many things from China on ebay that do not match the description or live up to the hype so I stay away from Chinese sellers. Like when I bought a set of 'MAC' makeup brushes... They were counterfeit and fell apart after one use. I ended up having to re-buy brushes! This time I opted to buy the real thing from the store. Spent a lot more but at least I knew what I was getting. In my industry you can't cheap out as it shows in your work/final product.

But of course, it is up to you what and where you get your preps.


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> Coghlan's makes something similar that is only about a buck and a half more.


Never heard of them until now. Are you sure they "make" them or just "import" them? Their website doesn't show the back, but it looks Chinese as well. 
http://www.coghlans.com/product.aspx?ProductID=404


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> Never heard of them until now. Are you sure they "make" them or just "import" them? Their website doesn't show the back, but it looks Chinese as well.
> http://www.coghlans.com/product.aspx?ProductID=404


I'm not sure. I'll have to look at ours once Roo goes down for her nap.

I've never had any issues with Coghlan's products. In fact we prefer them based on price for our 'disposable' camping gear. If something were to go wrong with the product I can always contact the company and get them to be responsible for the problem or even replace it. With a Chinese ebay seller they will just tell you that you are SOL.

Don't get me wrong. Not all Chinese products are 'crap'. I just don't like buying from Chinese ebay sellers on ebay.


----------



## HoppeEL4

Yeah Grimm....I am up in Oregon and there are plenty...we moved from in town out to the country 2 years ago, and the place we lived in....well we were the only "Americans", the stories I could tell you. In essence, living around these people and seeing our economy tanking as it has been was what promted me to start prepping. If SHTF when we had lived there, it was no doubt we would have had to get out fast, we would have been immediate targets. I am oh so grateful to be where we are now, and I thank the Lord everytime I go by that place we used to live.


----------



## Grimm

HoppeEL4 said:


> Yeah Grimm....I am up in Oregon and there are plenty...we moved from in town out to the country 2 years ago, and the place we lived in....well we were the only "Americans", the stories I could tell you. In essence, living around these people and seeing our economy tanking as it has been was what promted me to start prepping. If SHTF when we had lived there, it was no doubt we would have had to get out fast, we would have been immediate targets. I am oh so grateful to be where we are now, and I thank the Lord everytime I go by that place we used to live.


The fact they know how to work the system to get everything handed to them is what bothers me the most! My SIL's BF has been telling her to play the system (he has forged papers). She tried and now has her child support garnished to pay back the welfare/WIC/food stamp fraud. I'm glad she is being punished but she still can't feed my nephew.

My downstairs neighbors are the number one reason my DH jumped on board with prepping. They are 'Americans' too but they never and I mean NEVER have what they need and are always looking for hand outs. They make more money than us and have better benefits but can't put food on the table. We are never late on rent or bills and have 'more' than we need. My DH is grateful for my prepper-ness!


----------



## hiwall

I've bought many of these and they work great.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Portable-Mi...6459457?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item46067b5fc1


----------



## -JohnD-

hiwall said:


> I've bought many of these and they work great.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Portable-Mi...6459457?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item46067b5fc1


Do they have a constant on type switch where you can turn it on and leave it while in use or is it just a momentary switch that keeps the light on as long as you hold the button down?:scratch


----------



## greenprepper

Our next project is a rocket stove! I find lots of cheap preps at the local Habitat for Humanity Restore. It's like a gigantic yard sale! I have scored a camp stove, grain grinder, books, seeds, and other misc stuff and I never spend more than $10! Definetly worth checking out if there is one near you.


----------



## hiwall

This light has a momentary contact switch.


----------



## LincTex

hiwall said:


> This light has a momentary contact switch.


I usually hold them between my teeth. Not the best way... but still handy to have when you need light and your hands free. They use a NiCad battery, NiMH would be better, but oh well.

On a lot of China stuff its a gamble, I agree. I have about 5 or 6 of the little solar keychain lights, and one died after only 6 months, but the others are going great years later. They did not all come from the same seller.


----------



## HoppeEL4

Well...so much for the Dollar Tree taking maunfacturers coupons. I tried, but they are so limited in their products, and of course as we all discussed, sizes are different than the usual on the grocery store shelves. Coupons almost always have a size listed, and you will simply never be able to find that in their stores.

I wonder why they even bothered to start stating they are taking coupons when no one will be able to use them there on the few name brand products they do carry for sizes no coupon covers.....bad move on their part, this will drive a lot of people away back to the grocery stores.


----------



## hiwall

Just bought a nice cast iron dutch oven for $3 at a yard sale:2thumb:


----------



## Startingout-Blair

hiwall said:


> Just bought a nice cast iron dutch oven for $3 at a yard sale:2thumb:


That's a great purchase!


----------



## emilnon

hiwall said:


> Just bought a nice cast iron dutch oven for $3 at a yard sale:2thumb:


I'm jealous! Been looking for a while...


----------



## JayJay

HoppeEL4 said:


> Well...so much for the Dollar Tree taking maunfacturers coupons. I tried, but they are so limited in their products, and of course as we all discussed, sizes are different than the usual on the grocery store shelves. Coupons almost always have a size listed, and you will simply never be able to find that in their stores.
> 
> I wonder why they even bothered to start stating they are taking coupons when no one will be able to use them there on the few name brand products they do carry for sizes no coupon covers.....bad move on their part, this will drive a lot of people away back to the grocery stores.


Not folks like me--it's like Aldi's and GFS stores; I don't have to be a member and their prices are already great and beat Krogers and other stores; therefore, I don't need coupons at these stores.
OOps, I don't use coupons; have never used one and I'm 62.
Aldi's has a great motto..we don't match competitor prices because then we'd have to raise ours!!


----------



## HoppeEL4

JayJay, out here (I'm in Western Oregon), there is almost no stores that use double coupons, and of course all the stores out here have strict coupon policies. They will scrutinize your coupons. I work hard to make sure when I come in with a fistful of coupons I find the youngest male clerk I can, they just want to scan them and be done with it.

The one store that I think is worthwhile is great (Winco), but we just don't have too many bargain grocery stores here. Then there is my regular haunt, the salvaged goods stores, no coupons, but if you can get things like jars of Kraft Miracle Whip or Mayonaisse for .80 cents a full sized jar, or buy a full box of fresh seasonal produce for $6.10, then coupons are not so important.


----------



## stephengrem

$6 ridge runner red rescue folding knife. Best cheap folding knife i've ever had. Everything is sturdy, mettle, and gets REALLY sharp ( it comes a bit dull but with a nice sharpener it's amazing) 
It has a moderate sized blade, seatbelt cutter, and a carbonate tip.
The only complaint is that the star screw loosens after awile. 
Look for it on budk 

Has anyone mentioned para cord?


----------



## hiwall

Found Federal .223 ammo at the gun show today for $7.00 a box.


----------



## Boomy

hiwall said:


> Found Federal .223 ammo at the gun show today for $7.00 a box.


WOW!! 55gr?


----------



## Grimm

I picked up a case of 6 Pine Mountain 3 hour fire logs for less than $10 today at our local market. I would have grabbed a second case but they only had one left. I didn't find out about the sale until this afternoon. It was one of their limited to stock on hand 8 hour sales. (I got over $100 in groceries and preps for less than $27 after tax.)


----------



## -JohnD-

Three magnesium fire starters @ harbor freight for <10.00.....nine and some change!


----------



## hiwall

Boomy said:


> WOW!! 55gr?


Yes, I bought all he had.


----------



## Dakine

hiwall said:


> Yes, I bought all he had.


I got Federal 55 grain 100 pack at wally world for $35 and they had 2 in stock, this was perhaps 3 weeks ago? the $35 is down from $40 perhaps 2 weeks prior to that if I'm remembering correctly.

I think our draw down in Iraq is freeing up more supply to go to the civilian market.


----------



## LincTex

hiwall said:


> Found Federal .223 ammo at the gun show today for $7.00 a box.


For 20 rds or 50? Not such a good deal for 20 rds, 
but 50 rds is only 14 cents a round!


----------



## LincTex

Dakine said:


> I got Federal 55 grain 100 pack at wally world for $35 and they had 2 in stock,.


Not bad! That works out to $350 a 1000 rd case, plus tax of course.


----------



## stephengrem

Not always under $10 but airsoft stores usually have Molle pouches (some are cheap shit and some are nice for a good price) 

I bought an ammo dump pouch and it's perfect for most small things. It attaches nicely from anything belt sized to two by four sized because of the long straps.


----------



## Grimm

stephengrem said:


> Not always under $10 but airsoft stores usually have Molle pouches (some are cheap shit and some are nice for a good price)
> 
> I bought an ammo dump pouch and it's perfect for most small things. It attaches nicely from anything belt sized to two by four sized because of the long straps.


I LOVE my belt pouch from my days working at the House of Mouse. It is a great pouch with some nice pockets. There is the main one that has velcro at the top but it can hold alot. I would keep a water bottle, 2 cell Maglite, bubble gun, extra bubbles 32oz size in that pouch. The next pocket closed with snaps and I kept extra park maps there and my break list. The smallest pocket held my pens and Koosh ball. The large pocket had a tiny pocket sewn in for my work ID, DL and cash. It sealed with velcro and you'd never know it was there unless you were digging through my pouch. It attaches to your belt or belt loops with two straps and buckles.

I loved it sooooo much I 'stole' it and made myself a pattern from it. I made myself a standard issue fire engine red one and have made many more for other people. I have a black canvas one with cobalt blue trim for set work. Every set I work the makeup artists want to buy my pouch off my waist. I end up making a few and selling them the next day to the MA, PAs and Grips. I never thought to try the prepper crowd. I might have to dust off my pattern and make one for each family member. These would work great with our BOBs.


----------



## emilnon

Ok, so it's not a $10 prep, but I found 66gal food grade barrels on CL for $20 each! I'm excited about my barrels, they are gonna hold a lot of water


----------



## Grimm

emilnon said:


> Ok, so it's not a $10 prep, but I found 66gal food grade barrels on CL for $20 each! I'm excited about my barrels, they are gonna hold a lot of water


Find out what was stored in them before. You don't want to put your water (or food) in them to find out later that chemicals were store in them and everything is tainted.

But great score if they are water safe.


----------



## emilnon

Grimm said:


> Find out what was stored in them before. You don't want to put your water (or food) in them to find out later that chemicals were store in them and everything is tainted.
> 
> But great score if they are water safe.


The guy kept water in them, and he bought 'em new. No smells or discoloration. The guy sold them because they are moving to the city (cuckoo!). 
Pretty sure he's on the level, but wouldn't hurt to clean them out real good (yes, we are planning to )
Thanks for lookin' out


----------



## Grimm

emilnon said:


> The guy kept water in them, and he bought 'em new. No smells or discoloration. The guy sold them because they are moving to the city (cuckoo!).
> Pretty sure he's on the level, but wouldn't hurt to clean them out real good (yes, we are planning to )
> Thanks for lookin' out


Sure thing.

We live in the city and want to move out of here!


----------



## Grimm

Just picked up 3 9-led flashlights and a new welding hood from Harbor Freight. Spent less than $9. (The hood was $5.99 because I used the warranty to get a replacement and bought the 1 year extended warranty on the replacement hood.)


----------



## ksmama10

LincTex said:


> Everyone, please be careful when shopping there.
> 
> I have found items that cost $1 at the dollar tree will often cost only 74 cents, 88 cents, etc. at other places for the same quantity. At other times, the packaging looks similar but the quantity inside is greatly reduced. It still pays to shop around.
> 
> My wife once came home with 8 dinner plates for 8 dollars (one dollar each), the same set of eight plates equivalent (all in one box) at wal-mart was $5.88, so no deal there.
> 
> I also once bought a bottle of cheap dish-washing soap, but it was so "watered down" that I should have just bought a better brand for more money. The same day I bought the soap I also bought drain cleaner, but it was so weak it was a waste of money.


It does pay to know your store brands. Of course, everyone's taste and mileage will vary, but I've found that certain store brands are just like the name brand it's designed to mimic. Or at least close enough. I like Wal-mart and Aldi's blue dish soap just fine, but the stuff from Dollar Tree doesn't make muster. Like the song says, "You Gotta Shop Around!"


----------



## Freyadog

My 10$ prep until just before spring is buy a case of jars a week whether it be pints or quarts as long as they are under 10$. My limit to pay. If they go up then will have to reevaluate my budget.


----------



## mamak

Just a few things I have on my list. Not sure of the price but around 10 bucks.
Hygeine kits for each person.... 2 cloth diapers (uses - washcloth, cooling rag, towel, diaper, sanitary pad, wound dressing, etc..) toothbrush, toothpaste, 2 bars of soap, nail clippers, nail file, mini hand sanitizer, chapstick, sunblock, immodium, basic OTC pain killers or fever reducers, mini hair brush or comb, dental floss. 
Not really a first aid kit but these are often overlooked items....antacids or baking soda, bug bite ointment, witch hazel, pads and tampons (many uses for both), vitamins, powder (unscented for chafing and the fungal foot kind), petroleum jelly, q-tips, band-aids, shampoo, etc...
Of course, I realize some of these items could be considered luxury items but imagine if you've been walking for days and are sunburned, riddled with bites, have parched and cracking lips and a nasty case of athletes foot? I'll bet you have something you would trade for some relief. So, a win-win....relief from the miserable and trading potential.


----------



## mamak

Ziplock baggies
black garbage bags
zip-ties
duct tape
rope
tarps


----------



## neworchard18

This costs more than the $10 quoted (I paid $15 each) but I think it is very important. A bug veil hat. If there is ever a situation involving mass casualties you have no idea how bad the flies will be. When dozens land on your lips or eyes or in your nose or ears you will not even want to think about where they were just perching, laying eggs or snacking. Gloves and long sleeved shirts and long pants and socks to tuck in the hems are also necessary.


----------



## mamak

mamak said:


> Ziplock baggies
> black garbage bags
> zip-ties
> duct tape
> rope
> tarps


I just re-read my post and PLEASE don't run to the store and just buy these items. You'll look like a serial killer. lol


----------



## DJgang

mamak said:


> I just re-read my post and PLEASE don't run to the store and just buy these items. You'll look like a serial killer. lol


Lol! Got to where I don't even 'look' at things that way anymore! That is funny!


----------



## Paltik

I've gotten lots of good ideas from this thread. I've been building up some great preps at $5-10 a shot, plus the occasional "big ticket" item when I can. Here are some I don't recall seeing yet in this thread:

Vitamins and supplements

Hand tools

Handcuff key

Batteries. I buy my alkaline batteries in packs of 4 at the dollar store.

Books (manuals, guides, identification, cooking, novels, etc. from library sales, garage sales, etc.)

Playing cards; more expensive board games used at garage sales, etc.

Maps


----------



## Freyadog

neworchard18 said:


> This costs more than the $10 quoted (I paid $15 each) but I think it is very important. A bug veil hat. If there is ever a situation involving mass casualties you have no idea how bad the flies will be. When dozens land on your lips or eyes or in your nose or ears you will not even want to think about where they were just perching, laying eggs or snacking. Gloves and long sleeved shirts and long pants and socks to tuck in the hems are also necessary.


I have a mosquito netting that I bought in a junk shop a few years ago. Paid 5$ for it. Can easily be cut up for hats and what ever else it is needed for.


----------



## Grimm

Freyadog said:


> I have a mosquito netting that I bought in a junk shop a few years ago. Paid 5$ for it. Can easily be cut up for hats and what ever else it is needed for.


Sometimes you can find the one person bug netting for hammocks on ebay for under $10. I had bought 10 yards of the mil spec mosquito netting in both black, white and OD for less than $15. Bought it to make sprouting bags and produce bags but now I'll just hang on to it for other things.


----------



## MetalPrepper

Dang Sentry....what a score! I wonder if they do that in my area, probably not....


----------



## Goofy

Got the deal of the year (Mayan calender of course) today at a garage sale. About $400 worth of mountain house freeze dried purchased in 2012. Hubby thought the world would end December 21st and since it didn't Wifey sold it, $50. Wouldn't want to be in her shoes when he notices it's gone.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Davarm said:


> A free build-it yourself Solar Fire Starter. Made from a burned out Flood Light. To go with that, Dryer Lint as tender, also free.
> 
> Gypsysue's Super Cat Alcohol Stove - Free and it works great.
> 
> Milk and vinegar jugs for water storage with "Heat Shrink" over the lids to seal them tight. Heat shrink, a few bucks at Radio Shack(or electrical supply) and enough to seal dozens of jugs.
> 
> Rock Salt(water softner), a 40 pound bag for around 5 bucks, 1 bag pretty much all you need for a looong time if you Cure, Pickle or Can.


We take a ziploc bag of dryer lint camping. Great tinder for a campfire


----------



## hiwall

Today at a yard sale I got - 3 gmrs/frs radios, WW1 ammo belt, leather Glock holster, rifle sling, gun solvent all for $6


----------



## piglett

Goofy said:


> Got the deal of the year (Mayan calender of course) today at a garage sale. About $400 worth of mountain house freeze dried purchased in 2012. Hubby thought the world would end December 21st and since it didn't Wifey sold it, $50. Wouldn't want to be in her shoes when he notices it's gone.


wow she sounds real sharp :nuts:


----------



## memrymaker

HoppeEL4 said:


> I agree some of the best things to have in preps in cleaning and hygiene supplies. I won't argue with Dollar Store stuff, but watch out, I have often caught my husband buying lots of Dollar Store items and found that there can be plenty of other places you can find things like toothbrushes cheaper. The more money you save prepping, the more you can put away. Heck if you are a couponer, extreme coupon your way into a lot of preps.


True - I get toothbrushes and toothpaste all the time for free! Many other items you can also get or roll into rewards at the drugstores for VERY low cost hygeine items (like pennies on the dollar on a good week)! :flower:


----------



## LincTex

Water*Jel Burn Jel.
That stuff *ROCKS!!*
You can't put regular hydrocortisone creme or "anti-itch" cream on a chafing rash, without experiencing MAJOR burning sensation. Burn Jel will put the fire out and let you actually get some sleep.


----------



## pawpaw

mamak said:


> Just a few things I have on my list. Not sure of the price but around 10 bucks.
> Hygeine kits for each person.... 2 cloth diapers (uses - washcloth, cooling rag, towel, diaper, sanitary pad, wound dressing, etc..) toothbrush, toothpaste, 2 bars of soap, nail clippers, nail file, mini hand sanitizer, chapstick, sunblock, immodium, basic OTC pain killers or fever reducers, mini hair brush or comb, dental floss.
> Not really a first aid kit but these are often overlooked items....antacids or baking soda, bug bite ointment, witch hazel, pads and tampons (many uses for both), vitamins, powder (unscented for chafing and the fungal foot kind), petroleum jelly, q-tips, band-aids, shampoo, etc...
> Of course, I realize some of these items could be considered luxury items but imagine if you've been walking for days and are sunburned, riddled with bites, have parched and cracking lips and a nasty case of athletes foot? I'll bet you have something you would trade for some relief. So, a win-win....relief from the miserable and trading potential.


I have often thought that the items you listed,from Immodium to bug bite ointment, would have insane barter value. What wouldn't you trade for personal RELIEF from a malady? When assessing my own preps, I always keep in mind those simple but vastly necessary things which could allow me to focus on the business of surviving.


----------



## LincTex

Tire plugs and patches - man, these things are handy when you need them!


----------



## questor

I have 'quite a few' of these

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000UFIWGO...UTF8&colid=299GGHZXQ4D3F&coliid=ILF2N5PANLJE6

and a one ounce plastic bottle of vinegar and one of alcohol (both kinds).


----------



## dixiemama

I spend any extra cash at the Dollar Tree. They sell name brand meds now in single dose packs, as well as an insane amount of metal eating utensils and school supplies. Cannes food is close to 'best BH' date but if you recan or dehydrate, it doesn't matter.


----------



## JayJay

LincTex said:


> Tire plugs and patches - man, these things are handy when you need them!


Linc..do you have a link not Amazon?? I don't like their tax and shipping prices.


----------



## Boomy

JayJay said:


> Linc..do you have a link not Amazon?? I don't like their tax and shipping prices.


Lowes carries them too.


----------



## brightstar

Boomy said:


> Lowes carries them too.


Yep down in seasonal dept  hubby works in commercial contractor sales at lowes


----------



## dixiemama

I find them at Tractor Supply


----------



## questor

I got mine at my local Auto parts shop. O'Reilly's, if I remember correctly


----------



## JayJay

Lowe's and TSC--happen to be two of my favorite stores.
Thanks much guys.
Don't like shipping costs--can eat a hole in your wallet.:beercheer:


----------



## LincTex

JayJay said:


> Linc..do you have a link not Amazon??


Tire plugs are as common as dirt. You can find that kit just about anywhere, as others have pointed out!


----------



## LincTex

dixiemama said:


> I spend any extra cash at the Dollar Tree. ... metal eating utensils and school supplies....


BE CAREFUL at the *Dollar tree*!!!!! That stainless spatula that seems like a good deal at $1 is probably the same one walmart sells for 79 cents!! A 8-pack of forks is only $3.89 at walmart (less than 50 cents each), but you pay a buck EACH at the dollar tree! Shop smart...

Dishes and drinking glasses can be a huge rip off - When bought in full sets, those are almost always less than a dollar each at other places. Same with candles - - you can get better and larger candles at other stores that might cost $2.50 or $3, but the candle will be 4-6 times as large!

I don't like any of their soaps - they are ALL watered down. No Bueno.

Just because everything is a buck doesn't mean you can't still get it cheaper somewhere else if you shop around.


----------



## dixiemama

Not our DT--- name brand soaps, tall tapers. The Walmart spatulas never last-- we do too much grilling.


----------



## sillymoo

I get my flashlights, fire steels, and headlamps at meritline.com. You will never mistake one of theirs for a Fenix, but good quality for the price. Some of their items are shipping directly from China and take forever, but they are a reputable seller. Sometimes their $3.99 fire steel goes on sale for $1.99 and free shipping. Some of their things are total junk, so read the reviews.

I'm toying with the idea of buying this waterproof LED light as stocking stuffers. http://www.meritline.com/led-waterproof-flashlight---p-74256.aspx


----------



## BullDozer

Canned pineapple, at 69 cents a pop you can get alot of healthy nutrients that you wouldn't with say, ramen. They last 5-6 years, but expiration dates mean nothing with pineapple, if stored in a cool, dry place. 

Peanut butter. Dollar store brand. 10 jars of PB could last a week/week and a half. If 2 spoons for every meal. Very, very filling.

Spam, lasts forever, 2 bucks for 3 days worth of rations. Tastes great, can be eaten cold, can be cooked, baked, sautéed, roasted, grilled, fried (over a campfire, my favorite!) 

Harbor freight survival knife.
For 8 bucks, great barter item.

Dollar tree medications, great barter item, and a way to get the druggies off your back.

Ozark trail knife. 1 buck a pop, great functional pocket knife, good for barter as well.

Good will clothes, extremely cheap and a good barter item.


----------



## ksmama10

BullDozer said:


> Canned pineapple, at 69 cents a pop you can get alot of healthy nutrients that you wouldn't with say, ramen. They last 5-6 years, but expiration dates mean nothing with pineapple, if stored in a cool, dry place.
> 
> Peanut butter. Dollar store brand. 10 jars of PB could last a week/week and a half. If 2 spoons for every meal. Very, very filling.
> 
> Spam, lasts forever, 2 bucks for 3 days worth of rations. Tastes great, can be eaten cold, can be cooked, baked, sautéed, roasted, grilled, fried (over a campfire, my favorite!)
> 
> Harbor freight survival knife.
> For 8 bucks, great barter item.
> 
> Dollar tree medications, great barter item, and a way to get the druggies off your back.
> 
> Ozark trail knife. 1 buck a pop, great functional pocket knife, good for barter as well.
> 
> Good will clothes, extremely cheap and a good barter item.


Where did you find such a great deal on your pineapple? Try dehydrating some..better than candy!


----------



## Grimm

10- 10oz. packages of powdered milk
school supplies from Dollar Tree
3-4 lbs of honeycrisp apples for homemade applesauce
10 4-packs of emergency candles


----------



## JayJay

Off Topic:sorry1:

Harbor Freight has the LED flashlights for 2.69( in my weekly ad) and they are the most awesome things to have.
Gene had one and lit up the semi at night to fix what was wrong. He said it made his day/night.
Three AAA batteries for each, but I like these little flashlights and have one in each car/truck, the shed, every house in case of black out.
They have a hook for hanging and even a magnet on the back to attach to metal.

http://www.harborfreight.com/27-led-portable-worklight-flashlight-67227.html


----------



## LincTex

BullDozer said:


> Spam, lasts forever, 2 bucks for 3 days worth of rations. Tastes great, can be eaten cold, can be cooked, baked, sautéed, roasted, grilled, fried (over a campfire, my favorite!)
> 
> Harbor freight survival knife. For 8 bucks, great barter item.


Spam is one heck of a "flavor enhancer/ extender". Only a tablespoon or two chopped up and fried will make a whole bowl full of bland rice palatable! 

That H.F. knife is a gimmick - great for barter only. It isn't strong/durable enough to use as a real survival knife.



JayJay said:


> Harbor Freight has the LED flashlights for 2.69 (in my weekly ad) They have a hook for hanging and even a magnet on the back to attach to metal.


Yes, they ROCK! But the magnet is held in with VERY cheap glue.... some good Devcon 30 minute epoxy fixes that problem. The batteries inside are fair/poor quality and should be changed so they will be ready in an emergency. They can not handle any weather AT ALL so keep them OUT of the rain and sun or they get ruined instantly!


----------



## rawhide2971

I started reading this thread this morning and kept coming back to it, kind of addictive, and as I read I kept checking off things and agreeing with most or at a minimum scratch my butt and go hmmmmmmmmm.....however I digress.

Bandaids...I don't think I saw them mentioned anywhere...since I work for a medical products company I tend to think along those lines...but bandaids are realitively cheap and can really handle a lot of little owies espcially for the kids as we all know, amazing how many tear's dry up with the application of a bandaid...especially a scooby doo or micky mouse one.

Rechargable batteries - several of you guys mention having those solar powered lights from Dollar tree or Wally world, well most (that I have broken open) have a double A or Tripple A batter in them and you can (I have done it ) recharge a battery with those things, now it might not take a full charge but it will charge them enough to get you by for a while....

And CONDOMS - not for the intended purposes, although they probably will be a good thing to have on hand for at least some.....but back in my younger days and when I was in an area of the world where it was very wet and humid and people were doing bad things to each other condoms were great for keeping small items dry, or the ends of things dry and could easily be removed with the proper application of a small amount of pressure, of course if excessive heat was applied it was hell geting melted things off the end of the barrel.............errrrr I mean an attentive person should always remove one after its served its purpose.

Just my two cents now devalued to about 1/8th of 1 cent.


----------



## BullDozer

LincTex said:


> Spam is one heck of a "flavor enhancer/ extender". Only a tablespoon or two chopped up and fried will make a whole bowl full of bland rice palatable!
> 
> That H.F. knife is a gimmick - great for barter only. It isn't strong/durable enough to use as a real survival!


Thats why i said only a barter item.


----------



## Dove150

defaultCharacter said:


> I've been saving our plastic one gallon milk jugs with screw-on tops. After the milk is gone, I clean them out and fill 3/4 full of water and put them in the freezer.
> 
> In addition to storing extra water, if the power goes out, it'll help keep the freezer cold.
> 
> Note that these won't work for long-term storage if they aren't frozen; the jugs eventually deteriorate and crack, leaking water all over the place.


I have been doing the same thing with quart size cardboard half and half containers. I have lined the bottom of the freezer with them and they make a nice flat surface and they stack nicely too.


----------

